# E' finita ... almeno credo



## cattivo (15 Maggio 2010)

ho detto basta.....o meglio lei mi ha fatto capire che dovevo farlo io perchè lei non ne aveva la forza..ci siamo resi conto che la nostra storia era evoluta non riuscivamo più a viverla con serenità il fatto di non poter costruire nulla insieme ci stava tormentando troppo. ogni incontro era diventato momento di sofferenza il sesso solo non  bastava più .per il bene dei  figli abbiamo troncato   la nostra storia......ma ora a distanza di 3 giorni sono a pezzi  ...aiuto ho gia voglia di risentirla


----------



## Verena67 (15 Maggio 2010)

Ma dai, che c'entrano i figli.
Hai chiuso perché sai che non c'era futuro PER TE.


----------



## resistere (15 Maggio 2010)

cattivo ha detto:


> ho detto basta.....o meglio lei mi ha fatto capire che dovevo farlo io perchè lei non ne aveva la forza..ci siamo resi conto che la nostra storia era evoluta non riuscivamo più a viverla con serenità il fatto di non poter costruire nulla insieme ci stava tormentando troppo. ogni incontro era diventato momento di sofferenza il sesso solo non  bastava più .per il bene dei  figli abbiamo troncato   la nostra storia......ma ora a distanza di 3 giorni sono a pezzi  ...aiuto ho gia voglia di risentirla


vai per la tua strada. non voltarti. Le storie così non hanno possibilità di radicarsi. Vanno bene in certe situazioni, in certi ambienti, in certi momenti. Poi se vuoi avere qualcosa in più occorre avere coraggio. Ma il coraggio significa creare anche dolore ad altri. Non voltarti. Sono storie che hanno un inizio ed una fine. E quando si stoppa...si guarda avanti. Lascia perdere.


----------



## cattivo (15 Maggio 2010)

centrano eccome...suo marito li avrebbe tirato in mezzo facendogli odiare la mamma sarebbero stati coinvolti in una storia più grande di loro


----------



## resistere (15 Maggio 2010)

cattivo ha detto:


> centrano eccome...suo marito li avrebbe tirato in mezzo facendogli odiare la mamma sarebbero stati coinvolti in una storia più grande di loro


La cosa è normale, fatti da parte.


----------



## cattivo (15 Maggio 2010)

sarà durissima e lei sà che io potrei cedere e tornare


----------



## resistere (15 Maggio 2010)

cattivo ha detto:


> sarà durissima e lei sà che io potrei cedere e tornare


e se invece di lei interviene il marito che fai? Credo che sia il caso di pensare ad altro per cominciare a dimenticarla. Oggi lo so che sembra impossibile ma devi farlo per il bene di Lei .


----------



## cattivo (15 Maggio 2010)

ora ,è triste , ma stò pensando solo a come stare meglio io. è stata una storia lunga , troppo lunga.il suo matrimonio è irrecuperabile  lei vuole rivedermi ma io vorrei riuscire a non cedere


----------



## resistere (15 Maggio 2010)

cattivo ha detto:


> ora ,è triste , ma stò pensando solo a come stare meglio io. è stata una storia lunga , troppo lunga.il suo matrimonio è irrecuperabile  lei vuole rivedermi ma io vorrei riuscire a non cedere


Il matrimonio è un bene loro e tu non puoi sapere se è recuperabile. Ci sono i figli di mezzo. E molte volte questo è decisivo specialmente se sono piccoli. E se tornate insieme hai le capacità  di gestire una situazione con una donna con bambini e un marito rancoroso pronto in qualunque momento a farla pagare alla moglie e di  conseguenza a te? La pace che avevate è finita. Il vostro rapporto non sarà più lo stesso. E la quotidianità prenderà il sopravvento. Lascia perdere . Ci sono al mondo miliardi di donne.


----------



## tinkerbell (15 Maggio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Ma dai, che c'entrano i figli.
> Hai chiuso perché sai che non c'era futuro PER TE.


Ma dai Vere...fai sì che la gente se la racconti come vuole... attribuendo a sè stessi la più alta idealità di essersi sacrificatiper altri (in questo caso i figli!) ci si sente meno colpevoli... bravo, la prossima volta ai figli e alle mogli (o ai mariti) pensateci non dico alla I ma almeno al II tirata giù di slip/mutandine...scusa la crudezza ma almeno qui potresti esser sincero con te stesso... lasciali stare i figli, anime innocenti che vengon sempre messe in mezzo quando non si vuol propendere nè dall'una nè dall'altra parte della barricata.... non ti interessava....punto....poteva essere un problema futuro....punto.... meglio viver tranquilli anche se annoiati che presi dal fuoco della passioen rischiando però di trovarsi senza noia e senza fuoco scoperto l'altarino....punto....
Ha ragione Vere... lasciate stare i figli, quelli non han colpa alcuna... e non posson esser usati come arma di ricatto per pulirci la coscienza... l'hai fatto per i figli eh.... sicuro sicuro... un conto è avere l'amante part time: i figli non sanno e vivon sereni...un conto è dover affrontare la propria moglie/marito perchè scegliamo un'altra vita (perchè, non è possibile? che male ci sarebbe ad essersi innamorati di un'altra persona? il guaio è che anzichè raccontare un innamoramento, dovremmo raccontare i tradimenti...e generalmente è ovvio che il partner non la prenda bene....è la disonestà che fa male, non il fatto che ci si confessi non più innamorati...lo volete capire o no?????): i figli soffrirebbero vedendo le liti dei genitori.....
Mi risulta che tanti figli vivan sereni e realizzati anche se i genitori son separati o divorziati.... ma se te la canti così, facendo apparire il tuo sacrificio come alta idealità, altruismo quasi, allora è meglio vai...quasi ti riscatti dall'aver fatto il tutto sotto il naso di sua/ tua moglie o marito....
Onestà...Dio mio, ma costa così tanto esser onesti???


----------



## tinkerbell (15 Maggio 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> e se invece di lei interviene il marito che fai? Credo che sia il caso di pensare ad altro per cominciare a dimenticarla. Oggi lo so che sembra impossibile ma devi farlo per il bene di Lei .


Ecco, guarda, più che per il bene:
- di lei
- dei figli
- del cane e del gatto
fallo invece per ONESTA'.... le corna non si fanno...si sceglie di vivere la propria storia d'amore o ci si tagliano le parti intime e si dice "no, grazie"....

Anche io ho sbagliato per anni... il fatto di non aver una vita propria e magari non trdire nessuno ed esser solo in terzo incomodo non ha fatto di me persona migliore di chi dentro in quel condominio era il peggiore...
ti assicuro... ora, al momento, mi sfugge se tu sei il III incomodo o anche tu hai famiglia ma, in tutti i casi, ciò che fai è sbagliato... ciò che fa lei di sicuro una offesa alla dignità di suo marito e dei suoi figli...


----------



## resistere (15 Maggio 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Ecco, guarda, più che per il bene:
> - di lei
> - dei figli
> - del cane e del gatto
> fallo invece per ONESTA'.... le corna non si fanno...si sceglie di vivere la propria storia d'amore o ci si taglino le parti intime e si dice "no, grazie"....


Mbè in questo caso ormai il danno è fatto. Onestà? Si concordo. Diciamo di riprendersi un pò di dignità. Insomma il consiglio è CHIUDERE.


----------



## tinkerbell (15 Maggio 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> Mbè in questo caso ormai il danno è fatto. Onestà? Si concordo. Diciamo di riprendersi un pò di dignità. Insomma il consiglio è CHIUDERE.


Dissento un pochino...il consiglio non è solo CHIUDERE (perchè mi pare in questo caso anche se con poca convinzione la chiusura sia stata decisa!) quando AMMETTERE ONESTAMENTE con se stessi perchè si è deciso che er meglio chiudere e per quale motivo ci si è imbarcati in tale storia fingendo che sia naufragata per bene e fini superiori (beni e fini superiori che non eran stati annoverati tali quando si era deciso di iniziare...e di andare avanti...)... perchè altrimenti sia il nostro amico che la di lui amica ci ricadranno...magari non tra loro ma con altre persone...


----------



## Amarax (15 Maggio 2010)

Mi lapiderete, lo so, ma vi dico la mia.
Se si amano devono combattere per la loro vita insieme.
Sono egoisti? lo facciano per davvero. Lasciate tutto e andate avanti insieme.
Il marito di lei?? che farebbe??? non può fare niente. Nessun giudice toglie i figli alla madre


----------



## Brady (15 Maggio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Mi lapiderete, lo so, ma vi dico la mia.
> Se si amano devono combattere per la loro vita insieme.
> Sono egoisti? lo facciano per davvero. Lasciate tutto e andate avanti insieme.
> Il marito di lei?? che farebbe??? non può fare niente. Nessun giudice toglie i figli alla madre


Se c'era tutta 'sta convinzione l'avrebbero già fatto prima....


----------



## Amarax (15 Maggio 2010)

Brady ha detto:


> Se c'era tutta 'sta convinzione l'avrebbero già fatto prima....


Mi pare di avere capito che prima stavano bene insieme solo per il sesso...ora non basta più.

Io sono per la felicità di chi si ama...


----------



## cattivo (15 Maggio 2010)

certo i bambini sarebbero felice di vedere i genitori divisi per colpa di un estraneo direbbero brava mamma!   dovevamo pensarci prima ! abbiamo sbagliato e ora paghiamo.si fa fatica a prendere decisioni quando ci sono dei minori e non è sempre codardia


----------



## Amarax (15 Maggio 2010)

cattivo ha detto:


> certo i bambini sarebbero felice di vedere i genitori divisi per colpa di un estraneo direbbero brava mamma! dovevamo pensarci prima ! abbiamo sbagliato e ora paghiamo.si fa fatica a prendere decisioni quando ci sono dei minori e non è sempre codardia


 
No. Qui non mi ci trovi.
Non puoi far passare per un gesto di coraggio il non stare più con lei.
Ovvio , io ti dico il mio punto di vista da moglie tradita, ovvio che i miei figli sono grandi, e probabile non se ne fregherebbero più di tanto, mentre 2 bambini piccoli resterebebro spaesati da una separazione dei genitori...Io avrei preferito, e preferirei, ancora oggi, che mio marito fosse felice, e in ottima salute con lei, piuttosto che sapere che sta qui e si dispera come te xchè non puoi più vedere lei.
:unhappy:


E tua moglie? che fa? che sa?
E il marito di lei??


----------



## Kid (15 Maggio 2010)

cattivo ha detto:


> ho detto basta.....o meglio lei mi ha fatto capire che dovevo farlo io perchè lei non ne aveva la forza..ci siamo resi conto che la nostra storia era evoluta non riuscivamo più a viverla con serenità il fatto di non poter costruire nulla insieme ci stava tormentando troppo. ogni incontro era diventato momento di sofferenza il sesso solo non  bastava più .per il bene dei  figli abbiamo troncato   la nostra storia......ma ora a distanza di 3 giorni sono a pezzi  ...aiuto ho gia voglia di risentirla



Seriamente, vi siete fatti il regalo migliore che avreste potuto farvi.

Sarà sicuramente dura all'inizio, ma la tua vita ne trarrà giovamento.


----------



## cattivo (15 Maggio 2010)

ho una rabbia dentro ............ la amo e la odio


----------



## Amarax (15 Maggio 2010)

cattivo ha detto:


> ho una rabbia dentro ............ la amo e la odio


 
Perchè la odi?


----------



## cattivo (15 Maggio 2010)

perchè ora sto male, perchè io all inizio non ero innamorato,perchè mi fa stare male


----------



## Amarax (15 Maggio 2010)

cattivo ha detto:


> perchè ora sto male, perchè io all inizio non ero innamorato,perchè mi fa stare male


 
...ma se ti ha scritto che ti ama... :triste:
e se ti ama e tu non ami tua moglie... :triste:


----------



## cattivo (15 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Seriamente, vi siete fatti il regalo migliore che avreste potuto farvi.
> 
> Sarà sicuramente dura all'inizio, ma la tua vita ne trarrà giovamento.


sicuramente come regalo fa schifo ora ,poi non sò


----------



## cattivo (15 Maggio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> ...ma se ti ha scritto che ti ama... :triste:
> e se ti ama e tu non ami tua moglie... :triste:


appunto è tristissimo sapere che non potremo mai stare insieme


----------



## Amarax (15 Maggio 2010)

cattivo ha detto:


> appunto è tristissimo sapere che non potremo mai stare insieme


 
Saperti triste perchè ami la tua  amante mi fa stare da schifo come moglie
:triste:


----------



## cattivo (15 Maggio 2010)

credi io sto da schifo 2 volte una anche per mia moglie .almeno lei con suo marito è in lotta quindi non ha sensi di colpa


----------



## Verena67 (15 Maggio 2010)

cattivo ha detto:


> centrano eccome...suo marito li avrebbe tirato in mezzo facendogli odiare la mamma sarebbero stati coinvolti in una storia più grande di loro


non intendo questo. E' che non si prende questa decisione SOLO per i figli, sennò sarebbero casi limite in cui "tutto è perfetto" ed è "un grande amore" e si fa "il sacrificio supremo".

Questa è la letteratura.

La realtà è ben diversa e molto piu' prosaica. Sono storie che nascono già senza futuro. Prima o poi bisogna prenderne atto.


----------



## Verena67 (15 Maggio 2010)

cattivo ha detto:


> ora ,è triste , *
> 
> ma stò pensando solo a come stare meglio io
> *. è stata una storia lunga , troppo lunga*.il suo matrimonio è irrecuperabile*  lei vuole rivedermi ma *io vorrei riuscire a non cedere*


questa frase è piena di sciatti, insopportabili luoghi comuni.
Scava piu' a fondo.


----------



## cattivo (15 Maggio 2010)

infatti ne ho preso atto abbiamo troncato tutto


----------



## Verena67 (15 Maggio 2010)

cattivo ha detto:


> appunto è tristissimo sapere che non potremo mai stare insieme


non ti si può leggere. Scusa, ma queste sciocchezze fanno vomitare. Assumiti la responsabilità delle TUE azioni, lo devi a te stesso, a tua moglie, e anche alla tua amante (spero ex).


----------



## cattivo (15 Maggio 2010)

se preferisce dico solo quello che vuole sentire prof.


----------



## Verena67 (15 Maggio 2010)

Mi dai fastidio (come vedi sono sincera) perché non sento un briciolo di "esame di coscienza", rimorso o Dio non voglia colpa nelle tue parole.

Si sente solo l'eco (vuoto) di uno spaventoso egoismo, tuo e della tua amante.

Non devi convincere me, ma solo te stesso. E' stato un   grande amore, o due piccoli egoismi che si sono incontrati?

Solo tu puoi saperlo...


----------



## Amarax (15 Maggio 2010)

cattivo ha detto:


> credi io sto da schifo 2 *volte una anche per mia moglie* .almeno lei con suo marito è in lotta quindi non ha sensi di colpa


 

come stai con lei?tua moglie dico...


----------



## cattivo (15 Maggio 2010)

io credevo fosse amore .....ma mi sbaglierò sicuramente


----------



## cattivo (15 Maggio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> come stai con lei?tua moglie dico...


non litighiamo non dialoghiamo... conviviamo ....lei non sospetta nulla


----------



## Amarax (15 Maggio 2010)

cattivo ha detto:


> non litighiamo non dialoghiamo... conviviamo ....lei non sospetta nulla


 
Se non vuoi andare via...non dirglielo. Non dirglielo mai...


----------



## cattivo (15 Maggio 2010)

non lo direi nemmeno sotto tortura


----------



## Amarax (15 Maggio 2010)

cattivo ha detto:


> non lo direi nemmeno sotto tortura


fai bene. Non sai quanto.


----------



## Kid (15 Maggio 2010)

cattivo ha detto:


> non lo direi nemmeno sotto tortura



Ecco, ricordatelo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Maggio 2010)

Cattivo..ve la state raccontando alla grande ...ne parliamo tra qualche giorno, ok?


----------



## astonished (16 Maggio 2010)

*Sei pessimo.*



cattivo ha detto:


> *non lo direi nemmeno sotto tortura*





Verena67 ha detto:


> Mi dai fastidio (come vedi sono sincera) perché *non sento un briciolo di "esame di coscienza", rimorso o Dio non voglia colpa nelle tue parole*.
> *
> Si sente solo l'eco (vuoto) di uno spaventoso egoismo*, tuo e della tua amante.
> 
> ...


Quoto te cattivo rolleyes per confermare quello che scrive Verena: complimenti per l'onestà e per il rispetto che mostri nei confronti di chi si fida di te. Bell'esemplare di uomo. Ma la tua amante ti conosce sotto quest'aspetto? Dubito, altrimenti non capisco come si possa essere innamorata di uno che parla così superficialmente di questioni così profonde, o forse è della tua stessa pasta.

Frequento il forum molto poco ultimamente e meno ancora scrivo ma 3d come questo sono veramente irritanti data la superficialità dell'impostazione unita allo smisurato vuoto egoismo che ne traspare. A leggerti sembri un adolescente nemmeno tanto sveglio: scusa la franchezza ma cerca di mettere a fuoco e capire dove sei (PS Il marito di lei potrebbe esserti di aiuto in questo, credimi, potrebbe di certo farti svegliare dal sogno, parlo per esperienza provata, eh ma io ero il marito e l'altro eri tu).

Ora cerca di meditare su quello che sei, e non raccontartela ma soprattutto non raccontarcela oppure tira fuori ciò che dovresti avere e fai qualcosa di rivoluzionario: proclama il tuo amore e corona il sogno di vita con la tua amante, dopotutto c'è gente che ha compiuto imprese ben più grandi, questa è alla vostra portata se veramente lo volete entrambi.


Approposito, fossi in te cambierei nick, amenochè esso non vada interpretato come "cattivo esempio".

Scusami la franchezza ma non ti si più veramente leggere: spero tu sia giovane e dunque abbia tempo per maturare, ma temo di no, purtroppo.


:blank:


----------



## Papero (16 Maggio 2010)

cattivo ha detto:


> io credevo fosse amore .....ma mi sbaglierò sicuramente


Anch'io lo credevo ma poi col tempo mi sono reso conto che non lo era. Era la giustificazione che quasi tutti i traditori si danno per sentirsi meno merde. Adesso stai male ma presto sarai felice della scelta che hai fatto. Prova a concentrarti sul rapporto tra te e tua moglie, stupiscila... Fai in modo che si chieda "cosa caxxo è successo a quest'uomo? era così testa di minchia e invece adesso è diventato adorabile!!"

ci conto :up:


----------



## federico (16 Maggio 2010)

secondo me chi tradisce e dopo poco non ha il coraggio di troncare una delle due relazioni dovrebbe vergognarsi.
posso "capire" il tradimento compulsivo, se avviene una volta, non reiterato nel tempo o con altre persone.... ma il tradimento sistematico, il vivere giorno dopo giorno nella menzogna sapendo che stai rovinando la vita ad altri per la tua soddisfazione personale, spesso ormonale, no, è da vigliacchi.
inutile nascondersi dietro le solite frasi: "ma lei era già in crisi, non si amavano più..." è come dire:  il malato è terminale, diamogli una schioppettata e tanti saluti".
non si fa così ragazzi
parlo ovviamente da tradito, ma a mio tempo sono stato dall'altra parte della barricata sia pur per poco.
sono troppo drastico?


----------



## cattivo (16 Maggio 2010)

mi scuso con tutti ma stò cercando tutta la vostra disapprovazione perchè mi conosco sono un superficiale un debole e non vorrei nel giro di pochi giorni ricascarci.se fossi a posto, tranquillo, senza tarli che mi rodono non starei certo qui a scrivere


----------



## tinkerbell (16 Maggio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> ...ma se ti ha scritto che ti ama... :triste:
> e se ti ama e tu non ami tua moglie... :triste:


 E comunque se tu non ami tua moglie perchè ci stai insieme? lo sai che una m,oglie lasciata perchè non c'è amore ti odia di meno di sicuro di unamoglie lasciata perchè l'amore lo facevi con un'altra?
Ecco, guarda, allora dato che tyi piace tanto raccontarti che vi siete sacrificati per i bambini, come moderni supereroi, sii ancor più generoso: lascia comunque tua moglie, tanto non la ami.... non è che una moglie non amata debba esser sostituita per forza con un'altra donna....puoi anche riprenderti te stesso lasciando libera una povera crista che non ha colpa alcuna e che magari, a distanza ditempo, una vita potrebeb rifarsela...con chi la ama sul serio!!!


----------



## tinkerbell (16 Maggio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Mi dai fastidio (come vedi sono sincera) perché non sento un briciolo di "esame di coscienza", rimorso o Dio non voglia colpa nelle tue parole.
> 
> Si sente solo l'eco (vuoto) di uno spaventoso egoismo, tuo e della tua amante.
> 
> ...


dai Vere, scusa... se non lascia la moglie tanto tutto con l'altra è finito e se con al scusa dei bimbi che soffriranno riesce anche a non mettersi con la donan che dice di amare è tutto più facile no? lui soffre per alti ideali... la moglie rimane comunque cornuta e imbrigliata in un matrimonio con un marito che non la ama (e non è che l'amore torna su come la peperonata eh...se si è accorto che non la ama prima o poi qualcuna altra da amare la cerca...o magari una vecchia...).... l'amante idem come lui...


----------



## tinkerbell (16 Maggio 2010)

cattivo ha detto:


> non lo direi nemmeno sotto tortura


E perchè ti piace tanto stare con una donan che non ami.... fa bene il pollo con le patate? come candeggia lei non candeggia nessuna? tira a lucido le scarpe buone? o solo e semplicemente è la persoan migliore che potevi trovare e tu non avresti mai dovuto trattarla - da dietro - da idiota riempiendola di bugie di cui poveraccia manco si è accorta?
Guarda, se hai presente chi io sia io sono stata una amante.... ma son moooooooooolto più solidale con le mogli sai, senz'altro con le moglie di uomini così......
Non sei onesto, caro..... non la ami....non sospetta....taci e la fai fessa....lei è nata per amare e farsi amare....lei è nata per costruire in due....lei è nata per gestire il suo futuro....non è nata per farsi prender e per il didietro da uomini come te......

Ammesso che, rivoltando la situazione, tu non vorresti esesr fatto becco e anche coglione per svariato tempo.... NON FARE AGLI ALTRI CIO' CHE NON VORRESTI FOSSE FATTO A TE...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Maggio 2010)

federico ha detto:


> secondo me chi tradisce e dopo poco non ha il coraggio di troncare una delle due relazioni dovrebbe vergognarsi.
> posso "capire" il tradimento compulsivo, se avviene una volta, non reiterato nel tempo o con altre persone.... *ma il tradimento sistematico, il vivere giorno dopo giorno nella menzogna sapendo che stai rovinando la vita ad altri per la tua soddisfazione personale, spesso ormonale, no, è da vigliacchi.*
> inutile nascondersi dietro le solite frasi: "ma lei era già in crisi, non si amavano più..." è come dire: il malato è terminale, diamogli una schioppettata e tanti saluti".
> non si fa così ragazzi
> ...


Non credere che i traditori si credano coraggiosi...spesso si crogiolano nella loro debolezza umana.


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Maggio 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> E perchè ti piace tanto stare con una donan che non ami.... fa bene il pollo con le patate? come candeggia lei non candeggia nessuna? tira a lucido le scarpe buone? o solo e semplicemente è la persoan migliore che potevi trovare e tu non avresti mai dovuto trattarla - da dietro - da idiota riempiendola di bugie di cui poveraccia manco si è accorta?
> Guarda, se hai presente chi io sia io sono stata una amante.... ma son moooooooooolto più solidale con le mogli sai, senz'altro con le moglie di uomini così......
> Non sei onesto, caro..... non la ami....non sospetta....taci e la fai fessa....lei è nata per amare e farsi amare....lei è nata per costruire in due....lei è nata per gestire il suo futuro....non è nata per farsi prender e per il didietro da uomini come te......
> 
> Ammesso che, rivoltando la situazione, tu non vorresti esesr fatto becco e anche coglione per svariato tempo.... NON FARE AGLI ALTRI CIO' CHE NON VORRESTI FOSSE FATTO A TE...


Tink, dai mò nn farmi la talebana! :mexican:

Il "ragazzo" è confuso, preso dall'afflato del grande amore impossibile...lascia che possa avvedersi e dirsi che in realtà è un calesse, che la moglie in fondo (...) non è poi così malaccio, che come lo sopporta lei, nessun'altra mai...che, se si rileggesse da quando ha iniziato a scrivere, si renderebbe conto che la sua decisione di chiudere è arrivata quando l'amante gli ha fatto capire che si doveva dare una mossa...cosa che a lui non è che vada poi tanto bene, pare...


----------



## tinkerbell (16 Maggio 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Tink, dai mò nn farmi la talebana! :mexican:
> 
> Il "ragazzo" è confuso, preso dall'afflato del grande amore impossibile...lascia che possa avvedersi e dirsi che in realtà è un calesse, che la moglie in fondo (...) non è poi così malaccio, che come lo sopporta lei, nessun'altra mai...che, se si rileggesse da quando ha iniziato a scrivere, si renderebbe conto che la sua decisione di chiudere è arrivata quando l'amante gli ha fatto capire che si doveva dare una mossa...cosa che a lui non è che vada poi tanto bene, pare...


Sai Fedi, mi sa che c'hai ragione 
Sai Fedi, tutto sommato tornar sotto le gonne di mammà è così rassicurante 
Sai Fedi, che poi mia moglie - povera donna - è meglio che non sappia ormai, altrimenti le darei tanto dolore ed io - inf ondo in fondo...ma proprio giù giù eh - le voglio bene e non voglio stia male a causa mia 
Sai Fedi, tutto sommato poi questa amante è vero che ero molto preso ma vuoi mettere, come mi addormento sul cuscino pensando a quei poveri bimbi (che tra l'altro mi dovrò sobbarcare se a lei saran affidati....difficile passar nottatone di sesso sfrenatocoi bimbi nell'altra stanza eh!) :mexican:
Sai Fedi, in fondo in fondo queste storie lascian un dolore indicibile che già sento che mista servendo a capire dove ho sbagliato (è proprio per questoc he a mia moglie che pur non amo non lo dirò mai) 
Sai Fedi, forse questa è la giusta punizione perchè io son stato incapace di prender decisioni ed ora son tanto confuso e l'unica cosa che mi tira un pò su il morale è il fatto che nè mia moglie nè i bimbi di lei abbian a soffrirne, sobbarcandomi tutto il peso della croce io e la mia amata 
Sai Fedi, io mia moglie che pur non amo e che pur ho tradito per svariato tempo non la tradirò mai più ora che son pentito e ho capito quanto male potevo fare a tante persone :rotfl:

No, scusami CATTIVO.... sono un pò stronza....non voglio far ironia...io ci posso anche stare che a te paia di soffrire...ci son però un paio di domande a cui continui a non rispondermi:
1. che ci fai con una moglie che non ami ma che prendi da tempo per i fondelli
2. se la tua amata amante fosse pronta stasera stessa a sobbarcarsi te e bimbi (e affitto o mutuo di casa e tutte quelle incombenze che la renderebbero tanto moglie e poco amante) lasceresti tua moglie per lei (e non barare tanto sai che 'sta cosa non avverrà nè stasera nè mai per tuo stesso tentennamento!!!)

Fedi, è che io 'sti amori che per anni tengono e poi diventano impossibili quando - caso strano - si arriva al momento di "pagare il conto" proprio non li reggo....sarà che mi ricordano tanto la mia storiella...dove praticamente il giorno dopo di aver detto "ora sono pronto a fare un figlio con te" ci si è avveduti che era comparso un vecchio amore di 30 anni prima e si era confusi... per poi non concludere nè con me nè col vecchio amore...certo, lasciando sempre all'oscuro la moglie eh... altrimenti di che cosa ci si lamenta con le amanti? come si fa a farsi comprendere, coccolare, ammirare se non ci si dipinge in una gabbia, stretti in vincoli che non si vorrebbero, che se fossi un uomo libero sarei un altro uomo, che se....se...se... e andiamo!!!

Io non voglio dire che cattivo sia una brutta persona (e mi scuso con lui se così può sembrare), voglio solo dire che delegare ad altri la scusa della nostra infelicità, dolore, indecisione non è da uomo (o da donna).... troppo facile..... la tua amante era solo una amante...tua moglie non la ami ma ti fa comodo (altrimenti ti saresti sobbarcato il grande amore della tua vita + di lei prole...che se ami lei amerai anche la prole, ti assicuro!).... ti piace specchiarti e vederti come un cavaliere il cui sogno d'amore è inviso al fato avverso.... e chi sarebbe la tua povera moglie, la strega cattiva? qui mi pare che la stai facendo la scema del villaggio.... e ripeto, lungi da me e come mi son comportata nelal vita esser la paladina delle mogli ma alle volte siete così squallidi e uno uguale all'altro nel condurre le vostre vite parallele che vista una viste tutte...
Scusami cattivo, non ce l'ho con te...ce l'ho con la categoria dei finti indecisi....decisi soloa farsi egoisticamente i propri godimenti quando ce ne sono, infischiandosene della dolorosa incoscenza altrui....


----------



## cattivo (16 Maggio 2010)

hai sicuramente ragione su me ma su lei ti sbagli.ci sono tanti particolari che ho  evitato di dire per non rendere riconoscibile la storia.lei ha veramente dei grossi problemi col marito e non so per quanto tempo riuscirà a reggere non credo che l amore che i figli hanno per il padre sarà sufficiente a fare tornare l armonia in casa sua


----------



## cattivo (16 Maggio 2010)

lei è veramente il tipo che sacrifica vita e SALUTE per la serenità dei suoi bimbi


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Maggio 2010)

cattivo ha detto:


> hai sicuramente ragione su me ma su lei ti sbagli.ci sono tanti particolari che ho evitato di dire per non rendere riconoscibile la storia.lei ha veramente dei grossi problemi col marito e non so per quanto tempo riuscirà a reggere non credo che l amore che i figli hanno per il padre sarà sufficiente a fare tornare l armonia in casa sua





cattivo ha detto:


> lei è veramente il tipo che sacrifica vita e SALUTE per la serenità dei suoi bimbi


Allora si merita di trovare qualcuno che non giri i tacchi quando si tratta di fare delle scelte radicali, non trovi?


----------



## Amarax (16 Maggio 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Allora si merita di trovare qualcuno che non giri i tacchi quando si tratta di fare delle scelte radicali, non trovi?


 
Già...
 a questo punto, cattivo, dovresti essere tu convinto di quello che vuoi dalla vita.
Lei ed i suoi figli / tua moglie ed i tuoi figli.
Perchè c'è poco da fare...valutare se la sofferenza allo stare lontano da lei è intollerabile o meno...se ti manca più lei o tua moglie...scegliere. Sei ad un bivio o vai a dx o a sn...che fai?


----------



## Amoremio (17 Maggio 2010)

cattivo ha detto:


> centrano eccome...suo marito li avrebbe tirato in mezzo facendogli odiare la mamma sarebbero stati coinvolti in una storia più grande di loro


avevo risposto in un altro tuo 3d in cui dicevi le stesse cose del post iniziale di questo

aggiungo un'altra cosa

la sottolineatura di quanto è infame il marito (già presente in altri tuoi post) è un altro classico della strategia di pressione


"come puoi tu, che dici di amarmi, relegarmi ad una vita con questo mostro???"


----------



## Amoremio (17 Maggio 2010)

cattivo ha detto:


> sarà durissima e lei sà che io potrei cedere e tornare


infatti ci conta

sta facendo di tutto perchè accada 


e se torni, sarà più facile ottenere ciò che vuole

(questa è la tipologia che un mio amico definiva "le professioniste")


----------



## ranatan (17 Maggio 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Tink, dai mò nn farmi la talebana! :mexican:
> 
> Il "ragazzo" è confuso, preso dall'afflato del grande amore impossibile...lascia che possa avvedersi e dirsi che in realtà è un calesse, che la moglie in fondo (...) non è poi così malaccio, che come lo sopporta lei, nessun'altra mai...che, se si rileggesse da quando ha iniziato a scrivere, si renderebbe conto che la sua decisione di chiudere è arrivata quando l'amante gli ha fatto capire che si doveva dare una mossa...cosa che a lui non è che vada poi tanto bene, pare...


Tutto vero. Ma a mio avviso l'unico modo per capirlo realmente (soprattutto la parte sottolineata) è prendersi una sonora scarpata nel sedere dalla moglie e ritrovarsi fuori casa, senza più consorte nè figli nel giro di una manciata di giorni.
Vedi come capisce che in fondo non ci stava tanto male in casa.
Oppure, meglio ancora...prende coraggio e lascia lui, volontariamente l'ovile, per vivere questo nuovo grande amore. Tempo pochi mesi e le difficoltà e i dolori da fronteggiare saranno talmente tanti che la passione svanirà da ambo i lati.
Sono fermamente convinta che solo tramite un grosso, enorme cambiamento (o spavento) si rinsavisca davvero.


----------



## bastardo dentro (17 Maggio 2010)

cattivo ha detto:


> appunto è tristissimo sapere che non potremo mai stare insieme


 
questa era la considerazione più difficile da accettare... non puoi sapere se hai amato, te ne accorgerai dalla mancanza di quella persona, nel tempo.  personalmente nonostante la piena ricostruzione ed il mio rapporto oggi sia pieno e soddisfacente, mi basta un tramonto, un treno che corre via... per fare in modo che il pensiero vada a lei, in maniera dolce, non più dolorosa e convinto che sia io sia lei abbiamo fatto la cosa giusta ma... ne sento la mancanza, dei suoi gesti, delle risate della complicità che si era creata e del fatto che avremmo potuto essere coppia ma ci siamo incontrati nel momento sbagliato e nella vita sbagliata. Questo non vuol dire vivere di rimpianti. proprio ieri ho passato una giornata così intensa e bella con mia moglie e i miei bambini che ancora non ci credo.. 

bastardo dentro


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Maggio 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Tutto vero. Ma a mio avviso l'unico modo per capirlo realmente (soprattutto la parte sottolineata) è prendersi una sonora scarpata nel sedere dalla moglie e ritrovarsi fuori casa, senza più consorte nè figli nel giro di una manciata di giorni.
> Vedi come capisce che in fondo non ci stava tanto male in casa.
> Oppure, meglio ancora...prende coraggio e lascia lui, volontariamente l'ovile, per vivere questo nuovo grande amore. Tempo pochi mesi e le difficoltà e i dolori da fronteggiare saranno talmente tanti che la passione svanirà da ambo i lati.
> Sono fermamente convinta che *solo tramite un grosso, enorme cambiamento (o spavento) si rinsavisca davvero*.


 O anche no...ma chi lo vuole chi resta per paura?


----------



## Amoremio (17 Maggio 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> E comunque se tu non ami tua moglie perchè ci stai insieme? lo sai che una m,oglie lasciata perchè non c'è amore ti odia di meno di sicuro di unamoglie lasciata perchè l'amore lo facevi con un'altra?
> Ecco, guarda, allora dato che tyi piace tanto raccontarti che vi siete sacrificati per i bambini, come moderni supereroi, sii ancor più generoso: lascia comunque tua moglie, tanto non la ami.... non è che una moglie non amata debba esser sostituita per forza con un'altra donna....puoi anche riprenderti te stesso lasciando libera una povera crista che non ha colpa alcuna e che magari, a distanza ditempo, una vita potrebeb rifarsela...con chi la ama sul serio!!!


alleluja!

poi bello 'sto concetto della  "convivente" che "non dialoga"
con tutto il calore che lui le avrà trasmesso negli ultimi 2 anni ......

cattivo, ma tu credi davvero che tua moglie non abbia percepito il tuo allontanamento?
certo, per te, è facile elencare tutte le cose che non andavano già prima

molto meno, riconoscere quelle che andavano
o le tue responsabilità in quelle che non andavano


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Maggio 2010)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> questa era la considerazione più difficile da accettare... non puoi sapere se hai amato, te ne accorgerai dalla mancanza di quella persona, nel tempo. personalmente nonostante la piena ricostruzione ed il mio rapporto oggi sia pieno e soddisfacente, mi basta un tramonto, un treno che corre via... per fare in modo che il pensiero vada a lei, in maniera dolce, non più dolorosa e convinto che sia io sia lei abbiamo fatto la cosa giusta ma... ne sento la mancanza, dei suoi gesti, delle risate della complicità che si era creata e del fatto che avremmo potuto essere coppia ma ci siamo incontrati nel momento sbagliato e nella vita sbagliata. Questo non vuol dire vivere di rimpianti. proprio ieri ho passato una giornata così intensa e bella con mia moglie e i miei bambini che ancora non ci credo..
> 
> bastardo dentro


 Tu hai trovato il tuo modo per ricostruire, ma non riesci a riconoscere che quella persona non era la donna con cui tu avresti potuto vivere la vita, troppo ambigua, ambivalente, incapace di impegno serio. Però conservi nostalgia per quello ce tu hai provato e per l'intesa che tu hai creduto ci fosse e per i sentimenti che le hai attribuito.
Chissà se riuscirai mai ad accettare di aver rischiato tanto per chi non valeva un'unghia di tua moglie.


----------



## ranatan (17 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> O anche no...ma chi lo vuole chi resta per paura?


Ma non paura di qualcosa...ma terrore per aver rischiato di perdere quello che già si ha ma che magari si aveva smesso di "guardare".
Non so...io ricordo che pochissimo tempo dopo aver preso la decisione di separarmi ero andata in panico...notti insonni e quel poco che riuscivo a dormire il sogno ricorrente era di avere ancora mio marito affianco.
Mio marito lo stesso, mi raccontava che si svegliava convinto che fosse stato tutto un brutto sogno e quando realizzava che non era più con noi stava da cani. Se solo ricordo quel periodo mi gira la testa e mi si stringe lo stomaco...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Maggio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> alleluja!
> 
> poi bello 'sto concetto della "convivente" che "non dialoga"
> con tutto il calore che lui le avrà trasmesso negli ultimi 2 anni ......
> ...


 Ma è lui che è incapace di dialogo se l'ha cercato e perfino creduto di trovarlo in una donna con cui ...era impossibile dialogare perché se non c'è vita vera insieme non è dialogo è evasione, sogno, rancori e rimpianti contro il partner e la vita vera.
Ma certo la vita vera non è un film...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fq0llvxiXro


----------



## Amoremio (17 Maggio 2010)

cattivo ha detto:


> lei è veramente il tipo che sacrifica vita e SALUTE per la serenità dei suoi bimbi


sì sì
è proprio così:carneval:

ne ho conosciute alcune anch'io

e una fin troppo da vicino


----------



## ranatan (17 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Tu hai trovato il tuo modo per ricostruire, ma non riesci a riconoscere che quella persona non era la donna con cui tu avresti potuto vivere la vita, troppo ambigua, ambivalente, incapace di impegno serio. Però conservi nostalgia per quello ce tu hai provato e per l'intesa che tu hai creduto ci fosse e per i sentimenti che le hai attribuito.
> Chissà se riuscirai mai ad accettare di aver rischiato tanto per chi non valeva un'unghia di tua moglie.


E' vero. Non leggo mai in Bastardo la vera convinzione di avere fatto la scelta giusta.
Sollievo dovresti provare, non nostalgia.


----------



## Kid (17 Maggio 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Ma non paura di qualcosa...ma terrore per aver rischiato di perdere quello che già si ha ma che magari si aveva smesso di "guardare".
> Non so...io ricordo che pochissimo tempo dopo aver preso la decisione di separarmi ero andata in panico...notti insonni e quel poco che riuscivo a dormire il sogno ricorrente era di avere ancora mio marito affianco.
> Mio marito lo stesso, mi raccontava che si svegliava convinto che fosse stato tutto un brutto sogno e quando realizzava che non era più con noi stava da cani. Se solo ricordo quel periodo mi gira la testa e mi si stringe lo stomaco...



Dio mio che agonia... ricordo pure io i giorni post scoperta tradimento... sognavo che era stato un sogno e mi svegliavo con le lacrime agli occhi....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Maggio 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Ma non paura di qualcosa...ma terrore per aver rischiato di perdere quello che già si ha ma che magari si aveva smesso di "guardare".
> Non so...io ricordo che pochissimo tempo dopo aver preso la decisione di separarmi ero andata in panico...notti insonni e quel poco che riuscivo a dormire il sogno ricorrente era di avere ancora mio marito affianco.
> Mio marito lo stesso, mi raccontava che si svegliava convinto che fosse stato tutto un brutto sogno e quando realizzava che non era più con noi stava da cani. Se solo ricordo quel periodo mi gira la testa e mi si stringe lo stomaco...


 Tu (voi) l'hai vissuto come terrore, ma è consapevolezza di cosa vale davvero.
Quanti hanno questa consapevolezza?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Maggio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sì sì
> è proprio così:carneval:
> 
> ne ho conosciute alcune anch'io
> ...


 Anch'io una ...è finita per distruggere la sua famiglia: una figlia con lei e una col padre... ma soffriva oh come soffriva per le sue bambine...


----------



## ranatan (17 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Tu (voi) l'hai vissuto come terrore, ma è consapevolezza di cosa vale davvero.
> Quanti hanno questa consapevolezza?


Può darsi.
Comunque davvero per me è stata l'esperienza più brutta e dolorosa della mia vita e non fingo quando dico che mai e poi mai ricascherò in un errore (orrore) del genere...è come se mi fossi ustionata con del fuoco e poi miracolosamente fossi tornata sana (anche se con qualche piccola cicatrice).
Per questo faccio realmente fatica a capire chi sta ancora in famiglia ma pensa talvolta a ciò che poteva essere con l'altra/o...oppure ripensa a particolari momenti con nostalgia o affetto.


----------



## Amoremio (17 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Dio mio che agonia... ricordo pure io i giorni post scoperta tradimento... sognavo che era stato un sogno e mi svegliavo con le lacrime agli occhi....


e qui ti riferisci al tradimento di tua moglie

.... ma per cattivo sarebbe utile che ricordassi che prima c'era stato 

 - il tuo tradimento, che credevi amore e che ti faceva camminare a 3 metri da terra
 - la tua decisione di chiudere quella storia, con conseguente sofferenza teribbbbile
 - la tua decisione di sgravarti la coscienza raccontando tutto a tua moglie
 - la sua sofferenza e il suo chiudersi in sè stessa

e infine come conseguenza del tutto il suo tradimento


----------



## ranatan (17 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Anch'io una ...è finita per distruggere la sua famiglia: una figlia con lei e una col padre... ma soffriva oh come soffriva per le sue bambine...


Come una con il padre e una con lei? Che tristezza...


----------



## ranatan (17 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Dio mio che agonia... ricordo pure io i giorni post scoperta tradimento... sognavo che era stato un sogno e mi svegliavo con le lacrime agli occhi....


Sai cosa Kid? Tu soffri per il ricordo del tradimento di tua moglie. Io soffro per il mio!
A quello di mio marito manco ci penso più. Al mio...non dico tutti i giorni ma spesso e volentieri. Non riesco a capacitarmi di quanto possa essere stata superficiale e demente!


----------



## Amoremio (17 Maggio 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Come una con il padre e una con lei? Che tristezza...


 
  

e nemmeno una parola per la sofferenza di quella povera madre? :carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Maggio 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Come una con il padre e una con lei? Che tristezza...


 Sì.


----------



## bastardo dentro (17 Maggio 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> E' vero. Non leggo mai in Bastardo la vera convinzione di avere fatto la scelta giusta.
> Sollievo dovresti provare, non nostalgia.


 
è certamente un sollievo, enorme.  è la scelta giusta altrimenti non l'avrei fatta e altrimenti non avrei rispettato in maniera così integrale il mio intendimento. però fare delle scelte non significa non rifletterci. Dare il giusto valore ad un esperienza durata 18 mesi non mi ha impedito di ricostruire anzi, ha innestato un meccanismo virtuoso per cui, consapevole dei livelli di coinvolgimento che avevo raggiunto con l'altra, dovevo impegnarmi al massimo per riconquistare veramente mia moglie che, come sempre in questi casi, è colei che è stata determinante nella riuscita del tutto. senza la sua collaborazione, il suo aiuto, la sua comprensione, tutto questo non sarebbe stato possibile.

bastardo dentro


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Maggio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> e nemmeno una parola per la sofferenza di quella povera madre? :carneval:


 Avrei tante parole ...ma sono una signora... :carneval:


----------



## Kid (17 Maggio 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Sai cosa Kid? Tu soffri per il ricordo del tradimento di tua moglie. Io soffro per il mio!
> A quello di mio marito manco ci penso più. Al mio...non dico tutti i giorni ma spesso e volentieri. Non riesco a capacitarmi di quanto possa essere stata superficiale e demente!



Non sai quanto preferirei avere i sensi di colpa per quello che ho fatto io (che poi ha scatenato tutto il resto, ne son ocerto), ma non ci riesco, i miei pensieri sono sempre per il tradimento di mia moglie. Forse perchè c'era di mezzo un "amico" che mi ha fatto odiare per la prima volta in vita mia una persona. Io continuo ad avere la presunzione e la faccia tosta di attribuire più colpe a lei. Io vedo il suo tradimento come un affronto nei miei confronti e il mio come un incidente di percorso e so che non è corretto pensarlo da parte mia, ma è così.

Poi magari con il tempo le cose cambieranno.

Però la cosa che mi fa male è che... per un motivo o per l'altro ora al nostro rapporto ci penso. Nel bene o nel male, per le sue colpe o le mie colpe, per gelosia, per rabbia, per felicità... ma ci penso sempre. E una volta non lo facevo, vivevo con la serenità di vivere un rapporto che non mi dava da pensare nè di dubitare. C'era e basta e stavo bene così. Spero che questa sensazione un giorno se ne vada come è arrivata, così dal nulla.


----------



## Verena67 (17 Maggio 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Può darsi.
> Comunque davvero per me è stata l'esperienza più brutta e dolorosa della mia vita e non fingo quando dico che mai e poi mai ricascherò in un errore (orrore) del genere...è come se mi fossi ustionata con del fuoco e poi miracolosamente fossi tornata sana (anche se con qualche piccola cicatrice).
> Per questo faccio realmente fatica a capire chi sta ancora in famiglia ma pensa talvolta a ciò che poteva essere con l'altra/o...oppure ripensa a particolari momenti con nostalgia o affetto.



Quoto Ranatan in pieno. 
Personalmente non solo provo sollievo e serenità, ora, ma anche la riscoperta di un rapporto piu' vero e piu' profondo e piu' autentico con mio marito. E sì che problemi ne abbiamo avuti tanti, e problemi veri (la mia salute, in primis...che è sempre un punto interrogativo), pero' questo ci ha uniti, anziché dividerci.

Il mio ex fa la vita di sempre, sempre con le solite insoddisfazioni, e lui non è riuscito del tutto a fare il lavoro di ricostruzione, mi pare, che invece abbiamo fatto io e mio marito. Come dice Ranatan, si è ancorato alla nostalgia.

Io invece provo ORRORE per quello che abbiamo vissuto insieme.


Ma si sa non siamo tutti uguali.


----------



## Amoremio (17 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Non sai quanto preferirei avere i sensi di colpa per quello che ho fatto io (che poi ha scatenato tutto il resto, ne son ocerto), ma non ci riesco, i miei pensieri sono sempre per il tradimento di mia moglie. Forse perchè c'era di mezzo un "amico" che mi ha fatto odiare per la prima volta in vita mia una persona. Io continuo ad avere la presunzione e la faccia tosta di attribuire più colpe a lei. Io vedo il suo tradimento come un affronto nei miei confronti e il mio come un incidente di percorso e so che non è corretto pensarlo da parte mia, ma è così.
> 
> 
> ......


 
cresci! :incazzato:


----------



## Verena67 (17 Maggio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> cresci! :incazzato:



ma lui è kidduzzo nostro!Crescerà, vedrai...


----------



## ranatan (17 Maggio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Quoto Ranatan in pieno.
> Personalmente non solo provo sollievo e serenità, ora, ma anche la riscoperta di un rapporto piu' vero e piu' profondo e piu' autentico con mio marito. E sì che problemi ne abbiamo avuti tanti, e problemi veri (la mia salute, in primis...che è sempre un punto interrogativo), pero' questo ci ha uniti, anziché dividerci.
> 
> Il mio ex fa la vita di sempre, sempre con le solite insoddisfazioni, e lui non è riuscito del tutto a fare il lavoro di ricostruzione, mi pare, che invece abbiamo fatto io e mio marito. Come dice Ranatan, si è ancorato alla nostalgia.
> ...


Vere, ma come stai? Un in bocca al lupo enorme!


----------



## Iris (17 Maggio 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Ma dai Vere...fai sì che la gente se la racconti come vuole... attribuendo a sè stessi la più alta idealità di essersi sacrificatiper altri (in questo caso i figli!) ci si sente meno colpevoli... bravo, la prossima volta ai figli e alle mogli (o ai mariti) pensateci non dico alla I ma almeno al II tirata giù di slip/mutandine...scusa la crudezza ma almeno qui potresti esser sincero con te stesso... lasciali stare i figli, anime innocenti che vengon sempre messe in mezzo quando non si vuol propendere nè dall'una nè dall'altra parte della barricata.... non ti interessava....punto....poteva essere un problema futuro....punto.... meglio viver tranquilli anche se annoiati che presi dal fuoco della passioen rischiando però di trovarsi senza noia e senza fuoco scoperto l'altarino....punto....
> Ha ragione Vere... lasciate stare i figli, quelli non han colpa alcuna... e non posson esser usati come arma di ricatto per pulirci la coscienza... l'hai fatto per i figli eh.... sicuro sicuro... un conto è avere l'amante part time: i figli non sanno e vivon sereni...un conto è dover affrontare la propria moglie/marito perchè scegliamo un'altra vita (perchè, non è possibile? che male ci sarebbe ad essersi innamorati di un'altra persona? il guaio è che anzichè raccontare un innamoramento, dovremmo raccontare i tradimenti...e generalmente è ovvio che il partner non la prenda bene....è la disonestà che fa male, non il fatto che ci si confessi non più innamorati...lo volete capire o no?????): i figli soffrirebbero vedendo le liti dei genitori.....
> Mi risulta che tanti figli vivan sereni e realizzati anche se i genitori son separati o divorziati.... ma se te la canti così, facendo apparire il tuo sacrificio come alta idealità, altruismo quasi, allora è meglio vai...quasi ti riscatti dall'aver fatto il tutto sotto il naso di sua/ tua moglie o marito....
> Onestà...Dio mio, ma costa così tanto esser onesti???


 
Essere onesti con se stessi è l'impresa  più ardua che conosca.
Piuttosto che ammettere che un matrimonio è fallito, si preferisce raccontare i particolari del proprio tradimento all'ignaro compagno e magari pure alla suocera...ma ammettere a se stessi che non si ama più la persona con la quale si è messa su famiglia è più difficile, anche perchè più definitivo.
Si spargono lacrime  e confessioni ovunque...ma a se stessi si raccontano spesso sempre le medesime pietose bugie. La verità è crudele...e noi siamo disposti ad infliggerla agli altri, ma non a noi stessi.


----------



## Iris (17 Maggio 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Vere, ma come stai? Un in bocca al lupo enorme!


nche da parte mia un in bocca al lupo!


----------



## Verena67 (17 Maggio 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Vere, ma come stai? Un in bocca al lupo enorme!



sto bene, ma sempre sul chi va là


----------



## Verena67 (17 Maggio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> nche da parte mia un in bocca al lupo!



grazie cara!


----------



## Kid (17 Maggio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ma lui è kidduzzo nostro!Crescerà, vedrai...



Vorrei non crescere mai, così potrai farmi sempre da mammina! :rotfl:


----------



## tinkerbell (17 Maggio 2010)

cattivo ha detto:


> lei è veramente il tipo che sacrifica vita e SALUTE per la serenità dei suoi bimbi


La scappatella con te è da annoverare tra la botat di vita o la botta di salute? orsù, una persona che sul serio ha problemi relazionali, ha un lavoro, figli da crescere, un rapporto non ottimale col marito, una casa da pulire e tutti i problemi di vita quotidiana, salute nostra e dei nostri cari, etc. etc. non c'ha tempo per le scappatelle sai? soprattutto una santa donan come la descrivi (non vuol dire non lo sia, ma da qui a descriverla come la Madonna della sofferenza che si sacrifica per tutti tranne che per sè stessa....)....in fin dei conti, è lampante, un pò di spazio per se stessa e il suo svago 'sta donan se lo è preso no? quelal non è vita? non è salute?

Comunque io sto ancora aspettando una risposta: 
- perchè non lasci tua moglie comunque visto che non la ami? 
- che ci stai a fare con unha chje non ami? 
- aspetti la prossima amante che ti renda più vivibile un matrimonio che tanto non vuoi?

Io inizierei a rispondere a queste semplici domande prima di farmi i castelloni in aria sul meraviglioso e ostacolato rapporto con la bella, dal fato e dall'orco cattivo osteggiati, il cui amore si moltiplicherà vieppiù in virtù del fatto di nonpoterlo consumare oltre.... allora? sta moglie, che ci fai se non la vuoi? la tieni lì perchè tanto due punti ai calzini bucati te li mette? ch enon si sa mai ma ogni tanto il letto lo riscalda? e magari vedo se mi trovo un pezzetto d'affetto nascosto nell'angolo del taschino della giacca, vicino al pallino di polvere e al clinex usato?


----------



## Daniele (17 Maggio 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> La scappatella con te è da annoverare tra la botat di vita o la botta di salute? orsù, una persona che sul serio ha problemi relazionali, ha un lavoro, figli da crescere, un rapporto non ottimale col marito, una casa da pulire e tutti i problemi di vita quotidiana, salute nostra e dei nostri cari, etc. etc. non c'ha tempo per le scappatelle sai? soprattutto una santa donan come la descrivi (non vuol dire non lo sia, ma da qui a descriverla come la Madonna della sofferenza che si sacrifica per tutti tranne che per sè stessa....)....in fin dei conti, è lampante, un pò di spazio per se stessa e il suo svago 'sta donan se lo è preso no? quelal non è vita? non è salute?
> 
> Comunque io sto ancora aspettando una risposta:
> - perchè non lasci tua moglie comunque visto che non la ami?
> ...


Forse in cucina la sua mugliera e brava e stira bene le camice, due ottimi motivi per stare in casa e tradire no?:mrgreen:


----------



## Fedifrago (17 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> ...
> Però la cosa che mi fa male è che... per un motivo o per l'altro *ora al nostro rapporto ci penso.* Nel bene o nel male, per le sue colpe o le mie colpe, per gelosia, per rabbia, per felicità... ma ci penso sempre. E una volta non lo facevo, vivevo con la serenità di vivere un rapporto che non mi dava da pensare nè di dubitare. *C'era e basta e stavo bene così*. Spero che questa sensazione un giorno se ne vada come è arrivata, così dal nulla.


Vedila in positivo...almeno non lo darai più per scontato, sarai più attento a un'ombra che passa sul volto di tua moglie, a una tua insoddisfazione, non lascerai scivolarti addosso le cose che non vanno, ma le affronterai...

E' davvero poi così male?


----------



## Kid (18 Maggio 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Vedila in positivo...almeno non lo darai più per scontato, sarai più attento a un'ombra che passa sul volto di tua moglie, a una tua insoddisfazione, non lascerai scivolarti addosso le cose che non vanno, ma le affronterai...
> 
> E' davvero poi così male?



So che dovrei cercare di vedere solo la parte positiva di questo mio nuovo modo di vedere il nostro rapporto. Però no, non è piacevole pensarci sempre. Quando mi sono sposato, alla faccia di tutti quelli che sono contro al matrimonio, avevo acquisito una serenità di fondo che adoravo e mi faceva stare bene. Ecco, QUELLA serenità, ora non ce l'ho. Vivere sempre sulle spine dell'insicurezza non è facile.


----------



## Amoremio (18 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> So che *dovrei* cercare di vedere solo la parte positiva di questo *mio* nuovo modo di vedere il nostro rapporto. Però no, non è piacevole pensarci sempre. Quando *mi sono* sposato, alla faccia di tutti quelli che sono contro al matrimonio, *avevo acquisito* una serenità di fondo che *adoravo* e *mi faceva stare bene*. Ecco, QUELLA serenità, ora *non ce l'ho*. Vivere sempre sulle spine dell'insicurezza non è facile.


kid, scusami se te lo dico, ma non riesco a farne a meno

c'è troppo "io" nei tuoi post

parli del tuo rapporto con tua moglie, che tu hai minato per primo e in maniera più prolungata, con un tradimento che ti ha pienamente assorbito a lungo e poi scaricandole addosso la rivelazione dello stesso, quasi che la sua reazione dovesse essere quella del padre col figliol prodigo
l'hai annientata, non dico che l'hai spinta, ma l'esito è stato che si è buttata fra le braccia del primo pirla che l'ha fatta sentire desiderata

ma al centro ci sei sempre tu, lei compare all'orizzonte, come parte del vostro "noi"
è un classico nei tuoi scritti
quando compare è quasi sempre perchè ti ha fatto del male con un amico (che poi tanto amico non era manco prima) e spesso sembra che quasi le imputi, più che di averti tradito, di aver portato l'amico a tradirti, di aver corrotto l'amicizia (che poi, ribadisco, non era 'sto granchè)

su questo tuo egocentrismo io ti vedo fossilizzato, magari mi sbaglio e lo spero, lo spero davvero e con affetto
perchè è la stessa cosa che ti ha portato al tradimento

se non metabolizzi questo elemento, secondo me, non evolvi


----------



## Kid (18 Maggio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> kid, scusami se te lo dico, ma non riesco a farne a meno
> 
> c'è troppo "io" nei tuoi post
> 
> ...



Purtroppo ho dei grossi limiti caratteriali dei quali sono conscio, ma che purtroppo non riesco a "smaltire".

Ti assicuro che per come sono fatto io, quindi compresi anche i miei limiti, è un miracolo che stiamo ancora insieme. Certo devo metabolizzare ancora molte cose, ma ti assicuro che l'impegno e il tentativo di evolversi da parte mia c'è.


----------



## Verena67 (18 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Vorrei non crescere mai, così potrai farmi sempre da mammina! :rotfl:



c'ho due figli e bastano e avanzano, non c'ho mica tanto la vena materna, non contarci


----------



## Verena67 (18 Maggio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Forse in cucina la sua mugliera e brava e stira bene le camice, due ottimi motivi per stare in casa e tradire no?:mrgreen:



ma non pensiamo mai che anche la casalinga ha un cuore e spesso un cervello piu' funzionanti del marito "lavoratore"?!:incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Minerva (18 Maggio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> sto bene, ma sempre sul chi va là


 come tutti ,in fondo...solo che almeno tu ti controlli


----------



## Daniele (18 Maggio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ma non pensiamo mai che anche la casalinga ha un cuore e spesso un cervello piu' funzionanti del marito "lavoratore"?!:incazzato::incazzato:


ma pechè casalinga? L'hotel casa propria con servizio annesso gratuito è meglio dell'hotel separazione con pagamento per non avere nessun servizio. Io sono convinto che tradimenti a lungo negli anni sono solo per il comodo di avere la pappa pronta a casa ed il letto caldo...altrove, senza dover mischiare quotidiano e quindi noioso con l'ammmmore.


----------



## minnie (18 Maggio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> ma pechè casalinga? L'hotel casa propria con servizio annesso gratuito è meglio dell'hotel separazione con pagamento per non avere nessun servizio. Io sono convinto che tradimenti a lungo negli anni sono solo per il comodo di avere la pappa pronta a casa ed il letto caldo...altrove, senza dover mischiare quotidiano e quindi noioso con l'ammmmore.


 

:up::up::up: concordo


----------



## tinkerbell (18 Maggio 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> :up::up::up: concordo


 concordo il concordato!


----------



## Verena67 (19 Maggio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> come tutti ,in fondo...solo che almeno tu ti controlli



questo è vero, ma nel mio caso c'è un pizzico di problema in piu', e non solo per il pregresso, ma non voglio annoiare nessuno, me in primis


----------



## Minerva (19 Maggio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> questo è vero, ma nel mio caso c'è un pizzico di problema in piu', e non solo per il pregresso, ma non voglio *annoiare *nessuno, me in primis


 che scherzi?
cerca di stare bene ed annoiarci per benino:singleeye:


----------



## Iris (19 Maggio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> che scherzi?
> cerca di stare bene ed annoiarci per benino:singleeye:


 
Vero. Che ci stiamo a fare sennò?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Maggio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Vero. Che ci stiamo a fare sennò?


:up:
 :angelo:


----------



## cattivo (19 Maggio 2010)

oggi  ne sono certo è finita


----------



## cattivo (19 Maggio 2010)

devo iniziare a raccogliere i cocci spero che questa brutta esperienza mi faccia finalmente maturare


----------



## Amoremio (19 Maggio 2010)

cattivo ha detto:


> oggi ne sono certo è finita


perchè oggi e perchè ne sei certo?


----------



## cattivo (19 Maggio 2010)

ci siamo parlati con serenità ci siamo resi conto che è una lenta agonia che non ci porta da nessuna parte.lei piangeva ma era più convinta di me.  se non mi cerca lei io non ci casco più


----------



## Amoremio (19 Maggio 2010)

cattivo ha detto:


> ci siamo parlati con serenità ci siamo resi conto che è una lenta agonia che non ci porta da nessuna parte.lei piangeva ma era più convinta di me. *se non mi cerca lei io non ci casco più*


tre cose

curiosità: ci sei già cascato?

pensiero: il grassetto tu lo chiami amore?

certezza: ti cercherà


----------



## cattivo (19 Maggio 2010)

e ora posso tirare le somme! il saldo è negativo  non ne esco affatto arricchito anzi . i bei momenti ora non li ricordo ho solo un forte dolore allo stomaco mi sento confuso svuotato .


----------



## cattivo (19 Maggio 2010)

non credo  mi cercherà visto che era lei quella che la stava vivendo peggio, visto che era lei quella che non riusciva più a seguire casa e bambini .secondo me lei ora potrebbe sentirsi anche più leggera e sollevata .


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Maggio 2010)

*cinicamente...*



cattivo ha detto:


> non credo mi cercherà visto che era lei quella che la stava vivendo peggio, visto che era lei quella che non riusciva più a seguire casa e bambini .secondo me lei ora potrebbe sentirsi anche più leggera e sollevata .


Potrebbe anche essere tatticismo, per indurti a darti una smossa...

Non sa ancora per certo che non ne hai nessunissima intenzione...


----------



## cattivo (19 Maggio 2010)

no assolutamente ,lei (giustamente )vive in funzione dei figli e continuare con me significherebbe prima o poi sacrificarli.non sto bene ma sono abbastanza sereno .l ho fatto per lei era quello che voleva ma non trovava la forza per farlo


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Maggio 2010)

cattivo ha detto:


> no assolutamente ,lei (giustamente )vive in funzione dei figli e continuare con me significherebbe prima o poi sacrificarli.non sto bene ma sono abbastanza sereno .l ho fatto per lei era quello che voleva ma non trovava la forza per farlo


 
Sii sincero, dai...l'hai fatto per te stesso!

Credi che continuare a raccontartela, ti faccia sentire eroe in modo da uscirne più pulito? finchè non sei onesto, ti resterà dentro e ripenserai a quel "sacrificio" crogiolandoti nel pensiero di quanto sei stato figo...e non te ne libererai davvero...


----------



## cattivo (20 Maggio 2010)

se lei non mi avesse spinto io non l avrei fatto


----------



## cattivo (20 Maggio 2010)

grazie comunque, è già  dura anche senza che nessuno ti punzecchi


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Maggio 2010)

cattivo ha detto:


> grazie comunque, è già dura anche senza che nessuno ti punzecchi


Vabbeh...se vuoi lasciam posto alla clac...notte


----------



## Amoremio (20 Maggio 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Potrebbe anche essere tatticismo, per indurti a darti una smossa...
> 
> Non sa ancora per certo che non ne hai nessunissima intenzione...


lo penso anch'io


tendenzialmente, o perchè era solo tatticismo o perchè si è ancora convinti che sia una storia importante o perchè era una gradevole  "abitudine" è più frequente che ci si ricontatti


----------



## Amoremio (20 Maggio 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Sii sincero, dai...l'hai fatto per te stesso!
> 
> Credi che continuare a raccontartela, ti faccia sentire eroe in modo da uscirne più pulito? finchè non sei onesto, ti resterà dentro e ripenserai a quel "sacrificio" crogiolandoti nel pensiero di quanto sei stato figo...e non te ne libererai davvero...





cattivo ha detto:


> se lei non mi avesse spinto io non l avrei fatto


cattivo, ti sei accorto che il tuo post non smentisce l'affermazione di fedifrago?


----------



## Amoremio (20 Maggio 2010)

cattivo ha detto:


> grazie comunque, è già dura anche senza che nessuno ti punzecchi


non ti rendi ancora conto che la punzecchiatura ti è più utile del tuo crogiolarti


----------



## Amoremio (20 Maggio 2010)

cattivo ha detto:


> e ora posso tirare le somme! il saldo è negativo non ne esco affatto arricchito anzi .* i bei momenti ora non li ricordo* ho solo un forte dolore allo stomaco mi sento confuso svuotato .


indicativo


----------



## cattivo (20 Maggio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non ti rendi ancora conto che la punzecchiatura ti è più utile del tuo crogiolarti


hai sicuramente ragione ma scusa non riesco a essere lucido


----------



## Amoremio (20 Maggio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> cattivo, ti sei accorto che il tuo post non smentisce l'affermazione di fedifrago?


rispondi a questa domanda


----------



## cattivo (20 Maggio 2010)

io non l avrei mai fatto avrei preferito che la cosa si spegnesse da sola.era lei che la stava vivendo troppo male. mi sento tutto tranne che figo


----------



## Amoremio (20 Maggio 2010)

cattivo ha detto:


> io non l avrei mai fatto avrei preferito *che la cosa si spegnesse da sola*.era lei che la stava vivendo troppo male. mi sento tutto tranne che figo


 
:confuso::confuso::confuso:


plin plon

avviso all'utenza

mi sono appena caduti degli attributi metafisici:
chi dovesse rinvenirli, è pregato di restituirmeli.
se invece dovessero essere rinvenuti attributi in pelle e tubuli, portateli comunque: c'è diversa gente che sta senza





scusa cattivo, prendilo come un modo (che a me non è servito) per cercare di stemperare,
ma leggendo quel che scrivevi all'inizio e quel che scrivi ora, oltre a pensare che l'ammmmore o l'amore non abbiano mai avuto niente a che vedere con la tua vicenda, mi scateni veramente una rabbia furiosa


----------



## Amarax (20 Maggio 2010)

cattivo ha detto:


> io non l avrei mai fatto *avrei preferito che la cosa si spegnesse da sola.*era lei che la stava vivendo troppo male. mi sento tutto tranne che figo



Per farla spegnere, aveste dovuto vivere insieme.
Nella vita quotidiana, presi dal tour de force quotidiano...tempo 1 anno, era bello e finito tutto.


----------



## Verena67 (20 Maggio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> :confuso::confuso::confuso:
> 
> mi scateni veramente una rabbia furiosa



anche a me, ora mi capisci?


----------



## cattivo (20 Maggio 2010)

allora forza aiutatemi a essere migliore a comprendere quello che io non ho ancora capito


----------



## Verena67 (20 Maggio 2010)

Sei mica un bambinetto, ci devi arrivare da solo! Qui di materiale ne hai fin che vuoi, comincia dai thread dei traditi...


----------



## tinkerbell (20 Maggio 2010)

cattivo ha detto:


> allora forza aiutatemi a essere migliore a comprendere quello che io non ho ancora capito


Le persone non si usano....
chiama amore l'amore...
chiama desiderio la voglia di fare sesso...
chiama anche affetto lo scambiarti liquidi biologici e parole carine con una donna ma non chiamarlo necessariamente amore perdargli un senso e per sentirti/vi migliore....
evita di prender in giro te stesso e gli altri...
evita soprattutto di considerare santa chi comunque si macchia dell'egocentrico peccato di viver una vita alternativa prendendo per i fondelli qualcun altro... nessuno è giustificato a trattar da idiota il prossimo... se non ami la persoan con cui stai glielo dici. Punto. Se ne ami un'altra di persona, idem. Ovvio che è difficile...ovvio che ci saran lacrime amare...ovvio che ogni cosa ci metterà un decennio almeno per tornar serena ma vivere nella menzogna per farsi la botta di sesso con uno "sconosciuto" (eh già...quante volte ti ha lavato calzini? quante volte ti ha visto spettinato e collla fiatella da topo al mattino? quante volte ha litigato con te per i soldi delle tende nuove che quelle vecchie possono ancora andare? quante volte perchè tu non ti impegni a seguire i bambini?) che chiamare "amore" ti rende miglire, più vivibile, quasi bello....
Ecco, fai così, non te la raccontare la realtà...guardala in faccia.... te lo dico perchè me lo son dovuto dire anche io...e io ho perso tanto di quel tempo che a tornare indietro mi chiedo anche io come e perchè e per chi l'ho fatto!!!

La I lezione è : trovati una donna libera o rimanitene anche solo....perchè non è necessario essere in due per star bene con se stessi...il compagno/a è un completamento, non lo step necessario per dirsi che si è vivi...


----------



## cattivo (20 Maggio 2010)

grazie penso di aver capito e aggiungerei che devo pensare al dolore che avrei  provocato ai figli che ignari si sarebbero trovati coinvolti in una cosa più grande di loro e se fosse stato amore avrei fatto di tutto per vivere con lei prima


----------



## tinkerbell (20 Maggio 2010)

cattivo ha detto:


> grazie penso di aver capito e aggiungerei che devo pensare al dolore che avrei provocato ai figli che ignari si sarebbero trovati coinvolti in una cosa più grande di loro e se fosse stato amore avrei fatto di tutto per vivere con lei prima


Dai,. dai che ti sei liberato di una zavortra eh.... non è poi tanto male ammettere che tanto non avrei mai voluto seriamente prender con te baracca e burattini.... al I uomo (o donna) con amante che ammette candidamente di aver riempito l'amata(/o) di frasi a sproposito essendo seriamente NON intenzionato a quagliare giuro che gli sciocco un bacio in fronte quando lo vedo!


----------



## Amoremio (20 Maggio 2010)

cattivo ha detto:


> grazie penso di aver capito e aggiungerei che devo pensare al dolore che avrei provocato ai figli che ignari si sarebbero trovati coinvolti in una cosa più grande di loro e *se fosse stato amore avrei fatto di tutto per vivere con lei prima*


se ricordi qualcosa del genere ti si disse all'inizio

e quando hai cominciato a raccontare, t'assicuro che ti dicevi innamorato (e ti fu detto che era un modo per giustificarti con te stesso) ma non suonavi affatto innamorato
suonavi ingabbiato e non da tua moglie
tant'è
spero che la storia si chiuda senza strascichi
che l'altra tenga abbastanza ai suoi figli da non insistere e da volersi vendicare con la tecnica del "tanto peggio tanto meglio"

ma quando ti incomincerai a disintossicare (non uso a caso questa parola) da questa storia dovrai comunque prendere una decisione
tua moglie non si merita un uomo che pensa la ami ma che resta con lei solo per i figli

i matrimoni incollati con lo scotch dei figli e dei sensi di colpa non sono destinati a durare


----------



## cattivo (20 Maggio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> spero che la storia si chiuda senza strascichi
> che l'altra tenga abbastanza ai suoi figli da non insistere e da volersi vendicare con la tecnica del "tanto peggio tanto meglio"


di cosa dovrebbe vendicarsi visto che è stata lei  a voler chiudere e non si fatta più sentire da quel giorno


----------



## Amoremio (20 Maggio 2010)

cattivo ha detto:


> di cosa dovrebbe vendicarsi visto che è stata lei a voler chiudere e non si fatta più sentire da quel giorno


ti stupiresti 
(io invece non mi stupisco più di niente, purtroppo)

ma stai tranquillo 

tra l'altro hai già parecchio da fare senza concentrarti su dettagli inutili
(questo sarebbe un dettaglio, lei inutile :mexican


----------



## Amoremio (20 Maggio 2010)

PS
aspetto ancora la risposta
non crederai di cavartela arroccandoti?

o meglio 
io non l'aspetto
ma spero che tu te la dia
ti gioverebbe


----------



## cattivo (20 Maggio 2010)

Lei ha deciso! quando   è stata certa che il marito non si sarebbe mai arreso che si sarebbe opposto con tutte le forze alla loro separazione ha deciso . la scorsa settimana a parlato a lungo con lui così appena ha avuto la certezza matematica che non si sarebbe mai liberata di lui ha deciso di scendere a compromessi ,per sopravvivere lei ,e per la serenità dei suoi bimbi ,sono parole sue. quindi di cosa deve vendicarsi ha fatto dire a me quello che lei aveva DECISO


----------



## cattivo (20 Maggio 2010)

amoremio non stai perdendo tempo stai  restituendo alla società un individuo migliore (impresa molto ardua) non scherzo le vostre parole mi stanno scuotendo e inizio veramente a rendermi conto di tutti i miei errori le mie leggerezze


----------



## Amoremio (21 Maggio 2010)

:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:

liberati del pensiero di lei e pensa veramente a cosa vuoi diventare tu

di tutto quello che ti ho scritto in questo post



Amoremio ha detto:


> se ricordi qualcosa del genere ti si disse all'inizio
> 
> e quando hai cominciato a raccontare, t'assicuro che ti dicevi innamorato (e ti fu detto che era un modo per giustificarti con te stesso) ma non suonavi affatto innamorato
> suonavi ingabbiato e non da tua moglie
> ...


ti concentri sulle due righe meno importanti 

per non affrontare i veri nodi

tu non sei innamorato (e comunque innamorarsi non è amore) 

ti piaceva moltissimo l'andazzo, anche se qualche sensuccio di colpa ti sfiorava

basta gigionare
tira fuori 'ste caxxo di p@lle
e prendi in mano la tua vita

non so che lavoro fai ma applica una comune procedura di lavoro:
1. analisi della situazione di partenza (tu)
2. disamina delle diverse potenzialità evolutive (cosa potresti e/o vorresti essere) 
3. disamina del relativo rapporto costi/benefici (quanto gradisci ciascuna opzione e quante difficoltà troverai o impegno dovrai metterci per ciascuna)
4. definizione dell'obiettivo (che uomo vuoi veramente essere)
5. pianificazione delle azioni (fondata sui tuoi pregi, i tuoi difetti, il contesto in cui sei destinato a muoverti)
6. azione

se saprai essere oggettivo nelle tue valutazioni, riuscirai
se continui a piangerti addosso, non sei manco un'ameba
prendi in mano la tua vita, galleggiare in balia delle correnti può esser gradevole, ma non decidi dove andare e se arriva un'onda più grossa affoghi (senza contare la facile analogia con altro materiale organico galleggiante :mrgreen

in tutto questo, bada bene, sarai tu a decidere se la donna che hai sposato sarà ancora la tua compagna (non scrivo da nessuna parte che sia un prerequisito)
ma assumiti la responsabilità (in positivo e in negativo) delle tue scelte


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Maggio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:
> 
> ......in tutto questo, bada bene, *sarai tu a decidere se la donna che hai sposato sarà ancora la tua compagna* (non scrivo da nessuna parte che sia un prerequisito)
> ma assumiti la responsabilità (in positivo e in negativo) delle tue scelte


Se continua ancora a gigionare...potrebbe anche non esser più sua la decisione...


----------



## Amoremio (21 Maggio 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Se continua ancora a gigionare...potrebbe anche non esser più sua la decisione...


 
quasi quasi ....


----------



## cattivo (21 Maggio 2010)

ragazzi fatemi tornare sereno ne và anche della vostra salute...................non vorrei mai che qualcuno di voi avesse la sfortuna di capitarmi sotto i ferri in una giornata no


----------



## cattivo (21 Maggio 2010)

E pensare........è strana la vita ora vi dò in mano la mia vita e domani potrei avere in mano la vostra


----------



## Amoremio (21 Maggio 2010)

benissimo

visto il lavoro che dici di fare, seguire il semplice procedimento che ti ho riassunto dovrebbe venirti fisiologico

ora che il paziente è la tua vita comincia a programmare l'operazione

al momento, però, sembri il chirurgo naufrago di steven king: ti stai cannibalizzando :mrgreen:
continua così e nessuno di noi correrà il rischio da te paventato


----------



## tinkerbell (21 Maggio 2010)

cattivo ha detto:


> Lei ha deciso! quando è stata certa *che il marito non si sarebbe mai arreso che si sarebbe opposto con tutte le forze* alla loro separazione ha deciso . la scorsa settimana a parlato a lungo con lui così appena ha avuto la certezza matematica che non si sarebbe mai liberata di lui ha deciso di scendere a compromessi ,per sopravvivere lei ,e per la serenità dei suoi bimbi ,sono parole sue. quindi di cosa deve vendicarsi ha fatto dire a me quello che lei aveva DECISO


 Lo sai quale è l'unico modo di difenderti con tutte le sue forze? o mia o di nessuno..... no.... guarda al di là del tuo naso, per favore....


----------



## cattivo (2 Giugno 2010)

evito di vederla evito di chiamarla ma..... non riesco a non pensare altro che a lei .quando finirà questo incubo , sono passate un paio di settimane dall ultima volta , non leggo i suoi messaggi non rispondo alle sue chiamate,cerco di  resistere ma è durissima.non torno più indietro ora che ho preso questa strada  chi ha giù vissuto qualcosa di simile mi può consigliare   grazie


----------



## Fedifrago (2 Giugno 2010)

cattivo ha detto:


> evito di vederla evito di chiamarla ma..... non riesco a non pensare altro che a lei .quando finirà questo incubo , sono passate un paio di settimane dall ultima volta , non leggo i suoi messaggi non rispondo alle sue chiamate,cerco di resistere ma è durissima.non torno più indietro ora che ho preso questa strada chi ha giù vissuto qualcosa di simile mi può consigliare grazie


Capisco perfettamente la situazione, ma l'unica cosa che posso consigliarti sarebbe quella di inculcarti in testa altri pensieri positivi: la tua famiglia ad esempio, sovrapponendola al pensiero di lei ogni volta che vi sarebbe occasione per ripensarla.

Lei ti manda un sms? Tu mandane uno a tua moglie, magari pensando a cosa organizzare per una serata piacevole.
Ti manda una mail? Naviga in internet ma per cercare qualcosa di speciale da fare coi tuoi figli...

Ovvio che il presupposto è che tu possa valutare che non solo ad una sua non volontà di andare avanti, ma soprattutto a una tua di tornare indietro, di riscoprire quello che di bello può esserci nel quotidiano con tua moglie, in quello che te l'ha fatta scegliere allora e che può ancora fartela riscegliere oggi.

Senza quel presupposto forse dovresti valutare un'altra strada, indipendentemente da tua moglie o dall'altra...


----------



## tinkerbell (3 Giugno 2010)

cattivo ha detto:


> evito di vederla evito di chiamarla ma..... non riesco a non pensare altro che a lei .quando finirà questo incubo , sono passate un paio di settimane dall ultima volta , non leggo i suoi messaggi non rispondo alle sue chiamate,cerco di resistere ma è durissima.non torno più indietro ora che ho preso questa strada chi ha giù vissuto qualcosa di simile mi può consigliare grazie


 Passa, passa... impegnati nelle priorità della vita...a fondo, non con la solita noncuranza che noi tutti chi per un verso chi per un altro mettiamo nel lavoor, nello studio, negli svaghi, tanto perchè un giorno è uguale all'altro... passa...aivogja se passa...i tempi variano da persona a persona...le cicatrici restano...ma passa....soprttutto se eviti di star lì sul lettodi chiodi a mo' di fachiro...


----------



## mariasole (3 Giugno 2010)

Quoto alla grande Fedifrago.

*Concentrati sulla tua famiglia*.

A mio marito inoltre è servito molto dedicarsi al suo hobby; passava intere serate in garage e mi coinvolgeva chiedendo se lo aiutavo. 
Teneva la mente occupata e quando era troppo giù si buttava nello sport...

Anche lui ha fatto fatica a staccarsi, l'ho visto veramente tranquillo dopo 2/3 mesi dalla mia "scoperta".

Sarà dura ancora per un pò... 

Ti auguro che alla fine tu possa riscoprirti innamorato di tua moglie, non c'è niente di più bello di essere felici con la propria famiglia.

In bocca al lupo :up:


----------



## pink (3 Giugno 2010)

cattivo ha detto:


> evito di vederla evito di chiamarla ma..... non riesco a non pensare altro che a lei .quando finirà questo incubo , sono passate un paio di settimane dall ultima volta , non leggo i suoi messaggi non rispondo alle sue chiamate,cerco di resistere ma è durissima.non torno più indietro ora che ho preso questa strada chi ha giù vissuto qualcosa di simile mi può consigliare grazie


e nonostante tu non risponda a nessun sms e alle chiamate non molla, tosta la tipa.
Quando finira'??? difficile dirlo, l'importante tu sia convinto di non voler tornare indietro, e sei gia' sulla buona strada , segui i consigli che ti sono stati dati sono ottimi  :up:
In bocca al lupo


----------



## Amarax (3 Giugno 2010)

mariasole ha detto:


> Quoto alla grande Fedifrago.
> 
> *Concentrati sulla tua famiglia*.
> 
> ...


E' stato veloce...per tua fortuna.
Il mio e lei, a distanza di un anno e di un altro figlio di lei con il beneamato coniuge, ancora giocavano a farsi gl squilli. Credo, se è vero, che sono passai quasi 2 anni dalla fine della relazione...:unhappy: :unhappy:

...nel frattempo io sono a km da loro due.


----------



## Verena67 (4 Giugno 2010)

cattivo ha detto:


> ragazzi fatemi tornare sereno ne và anche della vostra salute...................non vorrei mai che qualcuno di voi avesse la sfortuna di capitarmi sotto i ferri in una giornata no



mi stupisce che tu sia medico, non ne hai l'aria.


----------



## mariasole (4 Giugno 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> E' stato veloce...per tua fortuna.
> *Il mio e lei, a distanza di un anno e di un altro figlio di lei con il beneamato coniuge,* *ancora giocavano a farsi gl squilli*. Credo, se è vero, che sono passai quasi 2 anni dalla fine della relazione...:unhappy: :unhappy:
> 
> ...nel frattempo io sono a km da loro due.


Proprio veloce non lo definirei...
Tieni conto che il loro iddilio è durato 2 mesi scarsi, lui è stato "addolorato" per altrettanto poi un altro mesetto di "convalescenza" durante il quale lei, avendo capito come tirava il vento, ha smesso di essere solare e positiva e si è trasformata in strega cattiva .
Ovviamente anche questo è servito a riportarlo sulla terra.

Spero che tuo marito abbia cambiato n. di cell.; il mio l'ha fatto solo quando lei si è rivelata in tutto il suo splendore, sempre troppo tardi comunque, e malgrado questo ancora oggi ogni tanto lo controllo (a gentile richiesta o anche di nascosto )


----------



## tinkerbell (4 Giugno 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> mi stupisce che tu sia medico, non ne hai l'aria.


 ...magari è meccanico!


----------



## Amarax (4 Giugno 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> ...magari è meccanico!


 
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amarax (4 Giugno 2010)

mariasole ha detto:


> Proprio veloce non lo definirei...
> Tieni conto che il loro iddilio è durato 2 mesi scarsi, lui è stato "addolorato" per altrettanto poi un altro mesetto di "convalescenza" durante il quale lei, avendo capito come tirava il vento, ha smesso di essere solare e positiva e si è trasformata in strega cattiva .
> Ovviamente anche questo è servito a riportarlo sulla terra.
> 
> Spero che tuo marito abbia cambiato n. di cell.; il mio l'ha fatto solo quando lei si è rivelata in tutto il suo splendore, sempre troppo tardi comunque, e malgrado questo ancora oggi ogni tanto lo controllo (a gentile richiesta o anche di nascosto )


 
Qui si parla di un lustro, tondo-tondo.
E il numero non lo può cambiare per il lavoro che fa...ed io non controllo più.
Se lo vuole fare ha mille modi per farlo.


----------



## Daniele (4 Giugno 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Qui si parla di un lustro, tondo-tondo.
> E il numero non lo può cambiare per il lavoro che fa...ed io non controllo più.
> Se lo vuole fare ha mille modi per farlo.


E tu hai mille modi per chiedere la separazione e spennare il galletto che poi diverrebbe pollo.
Ama, ma ill tuo marito alla sua età fa il ragazzetto ancora???


----------



## cattivo (4 Giugno 2010)

sono un saldatore
un umile saldatore


----------



## cattivo (4 Giugno 2010)

qualcosa contro chi lavora con le mani......


----------



## cattivo (4 Giugno 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> ...magari è meccanico!


potrei esserlo e non me ne vergognerei 
potrei essere anche di colore 
ma non accetto certo la morale da chi discrimina gli altri per il ruolo che ricoprono nella società......


----------



## cattivo (4 Giugno 2010)

dietro tanto astio e tracotanza e boria poteva esserci solo una piccola..................................persona


----------



## tinkerbell (5 Giugno 2010)

cattivo ha detto:


> potrei esserlo e non me ne vergognerei
> potrei essere anche di colore
> ma non accetto certo la morale da chi discrimina gli altri per il ruolo che ricoprono nella società......


Stavo facendo una battuta...guarda che 'sta stronza che scrive c'ha più titoli che la Banca Nazionale ma ora, date varie vicende della vita, si è messa a fare la guardia eh...ricominciando dall'ultimo gradino...ergo io non solo non discrimino nessuno, faccio parte anche io degli umili saldatori!!! Faccio battute...quando c'è la faccina che ride vuol dire battuta.... tanto difficile? E comunque tra battuta e battuta e non perchè cambi la vita a enssuno, con la scusa dei ferri non si capisce sul serio se sei medico, infermiere ferrista in sala operatoria, operaio o saldatore... quindi, come vedi il dubbio resta...anche io, ad esempio, uso il ferro...tu i ferri...l'espressione "ferri del mestiere" indica gli STRUMENTI atti a svolgere il proprio lavoro, che posson esser fatti di tutt'altro che ferro...


----------



## tinkerbell (5 Giugno 2010)

cattivo ha detto:


> dietro tanto astio e tracotanza e boria poteva esserci solo una piccola..................................persona


Se ce l'hai con me riguardo al tuo non aver capito la mia battuta (di cui non mi scuso solo perchè era un battuta, anche se mi spiace veramente che non avendola intesa tale tu te la sia presa!) ti faccio però notare che ASTIO e TRACOTANZA non avrebbero comunque trovato senso e posto qui....ci starebbe la boria...astio e tracotanza significano ben altro...:up:


----------



## cattivo (5 Giugno 2010)

scusami non avevo capito......non sono affatto lucido, io chiedevo solo un aiuto, sò benissimo di essere in torto di aver sbagliato di aver tradito la fiducia di chi mi stà accanto . ma ora è tutto difficilissimo penso ancora a lei in ogni momento, non riesco a togliermela dalla testa, stò provando con tutte le forze a riavvicinarmi a mia moglie ma non è facile riaccendere qualcosa che si è spento.


----------



## tinkerbell (5 Giugno 2010)

cattivo ha detto:


> qualcosa contro chi lavora con le mani......


Veramente no...a me, mio malgraod le mani tocca usarle spesso...nell'altro lavoro usavo di più il cervello, ora di più il fisico...non ho niente contro me stessa e neanche contro di te... perchè sei tanto piccato? qui si disconosce la metà dei lavori di ognuno di noi... che problema è il lavoro che fai? Verena ti pensava medico... io ho solo fatto notare con una battuta che dire "usare i ferri" può essere una espressione generica a significare - appunto - un lavoro manuale... poi se me lo spieghi cosa c'è che non va... Vere ha dato per scontato facessi parte di alta categoria lavorativa ....io ho detto magari no... tra l'altro se sei saldatore non èc he ci sia sta difefrenza con un meccanico...si parla di lavori manuali e non di concetto...di mestieri e non di professioni...di categorie diverse...boh... non cresce o cala la stima di nessuno in nessuno se sei saldsatore o chirurgo di fama internazionale... anche perchè qui dentro hai scritto per problematiche non attinenti quindi qui dentro sei la tua storia, non il tuo lavoro...


----------



## tinkerbell (5 Giugno 2010)

cattivo ha detto:


> scusami non avevo capito......non sono affatto lucido, io chiedevo solo un aiuto, sò benissimo di essere in torto di aver sbagliato di aver tradito la fiducia di chi mi stà accanto . ma ora è tutto difficilissimo penso ancora a lei in ogni momento, non riesco a togliermela dalla testa, stò provando con tutte le forze a riavvicinarmi a mia moglie ma non è facile riaccendere qualcosa che si è spento.


Guarda che non è che ci sia bisogno di un incidendi di vaste proporzioni.... anche perchè che incendo appicchi se non sei sereno neanche con te stesso? devi riacquistare te, capire che hai sbagliato, capire che devi prender le distanze da qualcosa che non è come sembrava, che è comunque sbagliato nei termini e nelle modalità in cui è accaduto (cioè...uno si può innamorare, ma poi lo DEVE concretizzare se è reale 'sto amore, non è che continua a fare il clandestino e il bugiardo in eterno dandosi 3000 giustificazioni esterne - figli, soldi, reputazione, casi pratici - pur di continuare...nel qual caso non è amore...).... poi pensi se ti senti e se valga la pena e se ci sono i presupposti per riaccendere passioni.... certo, cerca anche in te se le hai 'ste passioni: cosa riaccendi in altri, ciò che alla fin fine non hai o non vuoi? 
Ora pensa a te, al fatto che intanto uan cosa buona l'hai fatta: hai preso una decisione e farai di tutto per mantenerla....poi man mano che tutto scemerà (succederà caro....la mia è durata 8 anni con promesse peggiori...ed è svanita) penserai a ricostruire se del caso... farei un passo per volta io...


----------



## cattivo (5 Giugno 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> devi riacquistare te, capire che hai sbagliato, capire che devi prender le distanze da qualcosa che non è come sembrava, che è comunque sbagliato nei termini e nelle modalità in cui è accaduto (cioè...uno si può innamorare, ma poi lo DEVE concretizzare se è reale 'sto amore, non è che continua a fare il clandestino e il bugiardo in eterno dandosi 3000 giustificazioni esterne - figli, soldi, reputazione, casi pratici - pur di continuare...nel qual caso non è amore...).... poi pensi se ti senti e se valga la pena e se ci sono i presupposti per riaccendere passioni.... certo, cerca anche in te se le hai 'ste passioni: cosa riaccendi in altri, ciò che alla fin fine non hai o non vuoi?
> Ora pensa a te, al fatto che intanto uan cosa buona l'hai fatta: hai preso una decisione e farai di tutto per mantenerla....poi man mano che tutto scemerà (succederà caro....la mia è durata 8 anni con promesse peggiori...ed è svanita) penserai a ricostruire se del caso... farei un passo per volta io...


non sono convinto che "non è coma sembrava " .ho troncato una storia dove credo ancora,  ci fosse amore  in questi quasi 2 anni noi siamo stati insieme tutti i giorni e non era solo sesso, è finita perchè il lavoro ci ha divisi perchè non abbiamo il coraggio di affrontare gli altri perchè vedersi solo 4 volte in un mese è troppo doloroso . ora questo distacco spero chiarisca le idee a tutti e due se nei prossimi mesi continuerà a non sarà sopportabile usciremo allo scoperto e affronteremo tutto io sono stanco di menzogne rivoglio  vivere la mia vita ora stò soppravvivendo


----------



## tinkerbell (5 Giugno 2010)

cattivo ha detto:


> *non sono convinto che "non è coma sembrava* " .ho troncato una storia dove credo ancora, ci fosse amore in questi quasi 2 anni noi siamo stati insieme tutti i giorni e non era solo sesso, è finita perchè il lavoro ci ha divisi perchè non abbiamo il coraggio di affrontare gli altri perchè vedersi solo 4 volte in un mese è troppo doloroso . ora questo distacco spero chiarisca le idee a tutti e due se nei prossimi mesi continuerà a non sarà sopportabile usciremo allo scoperto e affronteremo tutto io sono stanco di menzogne rivoglio vivere la mia vita ora stò soppravvivendo


 Allora, datosi ciò che ho sottolineato, confermi in me ciò che detto nel mio post precedente: che vuoi riattizzare, fuochi che tu stesso non sai se è il caso di riaccendere? prenditi tempo....pensa a te...al momento pensa a fare altro...e tieni sempre in mente un principio: se vuoi, puoi.... le storie di amantaggio anche quelle che sembran più reali e permeate di sentimenti si basano sulla menzogna e sul dolore di un terzo (e magari un quarto) che per il solo fatto di esserne all'oscuro non merita tanto dolore e perpetrato in tal modo (tu stesso, suppongo, non vorresti esser fatto becco da chi ami...bada ben che ho scritto chi ami e non chi ti sei sposato....e tua moglie e suo marito  MAGARI amano...non fosse solo perchè non sanno!)...quindi il pressupposto di ciò che fai è sbaliato..te lo dico perchè io sbagliavo, quindi anche io so che certe cose non si dovrebbero fare...finchè fingi di non pensarci, ok...quando sai perfettamente e non puoi più nascondertelo è inutile andare avanti: sei obbligato a prender decisioni!!!
Impegnati in altro.... poi rifletti su te....sul tuo rapporto e sul cosa farne!


----------



## cattivo (5 Giugno 2010)

grazie...... queste sono  critiche costruttive su cui riflettere.
il mio problema è pensare ad altro, guardare un film e dover usare il rewind leggere un libro e dover tornare alla pagina precedente perchè  non ricordo ciò che ho letto. non intendo tornare a mentire quindi cercherò di non vederla poi il tempo mi chiarirà le cose.il tempo.... spero di stare meglio ma fra quanto?


----------



## tinkerbell (5 Giugno 2010)

cattivo ha detto:


> grazie...... queste sono critiche costruttive su cui riflettere.
> il mio problema è pensare ad altro, guardare un film e dover usare il rewind leggere un libro e dover tornare alla pagina precedente perchè non ricordo ciò che ho letto. non intendo tornare a mentire quindi cercherò di non vederla poi il tempo mi chiarirà le cose.il tempo.... spero di stare meglio ma fra quanto?


Questa è una domanda ingenua...e che ne so? varia con le persone...le sensibilità...il vissuto...la vita che conduci...gli interessi che hai...la forza di guardarti in faccia e voler indagare sui perchè.... io mi son iscritta qui ad agosto scorso...fino a settembre recitavo un mantra... ora sembro da mesi un'altra persona... in realtà non sono affatto un'altra...son la stessa che ero e che ha capito perchè e dove ha potuto sbagliare tanto...non rinnego che ho fatto ciò che ho fatto per amore vero, reale, non bastassero solo gli 8 anni a testimoniarlo, ma rinnego che certe cose proprio mi sforzavo di non vcederle, di non capirle, di accettarle...ho dovuto indagare sui perchè...ho dovuto accettare di sentirmiin un certo modo, che nulla avrebbe cancellato d me certe macchie... ma ho ammesso cose lampanti, giuste, sacrosante che una personcina normale, assennata, retta nel resto dell'esistenza non poteva aver ignorato... a me è bastato poco...chiamala fortuna, io la chiamerei introspezione, la chiamerei non aver paura di ammettere se stessi, la chiamerei voglia di vivere e di non voler razzolare diversamente da come dentro ti senti, da come appari all'esterno... non vle mai la pena snaturare se stessi per riconcorrere chimere...non è quanta più fatica fai, quante più acrime getti, uanto più i castelli son belli e possenti, quanto più il travaglio esiste a rendere la storia mirabile, bella, desiderabile...... il sentirsi il pepe addosso, il desiderio costante, il battito cardiaco accelerato, il volersi mostrare al top per conquistarsi un pezzo di un paradiso artificiale che forse solo noi vediamo tale non è estrema fatica...è fatica inutile...ciò che paga nella vita è la realtà...fatta di gioeie e dolori, di stanchezza e di euforia e anche e soprttutto di nulla...quel nulla che è spesso tanto normale cme il respirare e lo sbatter di ciglia....
Non è che l'altro più irragiungibile è più diventa a noi desiderabile.... l'altro dovrebbe esser maggiormente desiderabile quante più bellezze interiori ed esteriori possiede, quante virtù in comune con noi abbia, quanto sia in grado di migliorare noi stessi non peggiorarci o imbrigliarci nel suo stesso pantano.....or, detto tra noi, una persona ch mente ad un'altra persona a mente fredda accanto, se avessimo 20-25-30 e non avessimo avuto esperienza grande della vita, la vorremmo con noi? la giudicheremmo una persona ion grado di migliorarci? vorremmo che nostra sorella, fratello, figlio o figlia incontrasse nel suo cammino e soffrirre per simil uomo o donna? non è il tradimento che fa male...è la menzogna. il non condividere le noie, le paure, le incomprensioni e le scorrettezze, il mascherare con ancora miglior sorrisi ciò che si sta facendo alle spalle... noi non lo augureremo al nostro peggior nemico, figuriamoci a chi amiamo un simil comportamento....e allora come abbiamo fatto ad amare persone che - seppur belle, simpatiche, briose, passionali, e con mille doti - mancavano di una dote fondamento dell'incontro con l'altro essere umano? parlo del rispetto, non dell'onestà...
A tutti piace sentirsi sul filo del rasoio, esser considerati fighi, vivere un sesso al top, vivere un amore contrastato come fossimo eroi da fiaba, promesse quanto più forti quanto più irrealizzabili.... ma quella non è realtà, è finzione di realtà... la realtà è dire "che palle, pure stasera lavori? che palle pure domani bisogna andare a fare il carico di bottiglie d'acqua? che palle, dove è la camicia stirata o te la stiro io la camicia se non hai tempo?"....ecco, questa è la vita reale... quando una meravigliosa amant si trasforma nelal tua compagna per la vita diventa non finzione di realtà ma realtà, e ti apparirà simile a quelal che ti sta accanto...a cui dovresti comunque portar rispetto... starci insieme è rispetto...lasciarla è rispetto...mentirle non è rispetto...
Quando queste cose le avrai capite per processi che non son così semplici come banalmente li scrivo nelle risultanmze allora capirai perchè dove e come hai sbagliato...su te stesso...su lei...sui due che non se lo apsettavan mai da voi due...

Chiamala fortuna...chiamala introspezione...chiamala capacità di volersi guardar dentro...a me è servito un periodo brevissimo per capire e tante cose di lui e di me...e riappropriarmi di me stessa... (e andare anche oltre senza che me lo sraei mai aspettato nè che lo cercasis affatto!)...a me è servito parlare a voce alta da sola, in casa a me stessa (sì, sì, hai letto bene...come quando tenti di dimostrare al professore quel terorema dal nome difficile...tesi...ipotesi...risoluzione...) e parlare qui dentro....altro non è servito...


----------



## Daniele (5 Giugno 2010)

Mi spiaxce che tu non sia fortunato Cattivo, se lei fosse stata colpita da un piccione in avaria e fosse morta con il becco del piccione nel cuore staresti sicuramente meglio... c'è un filo di ironia, ma per sdrammatizzare.
Che dirti, il vostro era un amore vigliacco, nato alla spalle di altri e che non avrebbe dovutoi esistere, anche se decidessi per lei in futuro ricorda che vigliacco era e vigliacco rimarrà e questa paroila te la porteresti su il tuo capo per sempre...e in banca da te visto che poi tua moglie ti spennerebbe come un polletto.
Tu lo sai, la tua vita con lei sarebbe amore stupendo prima...poi scemerebbe e i sacrifici economici che avrersti fatto sarebbero vani ed inutili, sinceramente nella tua situazione sarebbe meglio solo che mal accompagnato.
Cattivo, tu hai già scelto in passato, se hai le palle seguirai le tue scelte dicendo che se erano buone allora e le vedevi tali lo saranno anche in futuro.


----------



## Amarax (5 Giugno 2010)

cattivo ha detto:


> sono un saldatore
> un umile saldatore





cattivo ha detto:


> qualcosa contro chi lavora con le mani......





cattivo ha detto:


> potrei esserlo e non me ne vergognerei
> potrei essere anche di colore
> ma non accetto certo la morale da chi discrimina gli altri per il ruolo che ricoprono nella società......





cattivo ha detto:


> dietro tanto astio e tracotanza e boria poteva esserci solo una piccola..................................persona


Rispondo io , credo x le altre :
nessuna, nessunissima intenzione di offendere.
E' stat la battuta simpatica...ma io non volevo assolutamente offendere nessuno.
Spero tu capisca che a volte ci cerca di sdrammatizzare con assoluta semplicità.


----------



## Amarax (5 Giugno 2010)

cattivo ha detto:


> grazie...... queste sono  critiche costruttive su cui riflettere.
> *il mio problema è pensare ad altro, guardare un film e dover usare il rewind leggere un libro e dover tornare alla pagina precedente perchè  non ricordo ciò che ho letto. *non intendo tornare a mentire quindi cercherò di non vederla poi il tempo mi chiarirà le cose.il tempo.... spero di stare meglio ma fra quanto?



queste affermazioni ,da tradita quale sono, mi fanno venire voglia di scappare via da casa. 
Pensare di non essere vista, ascoltata, scelta...mi fa stare male.
Vai avanti cattivo e dai te stesso alla donna che ami.


----------



## Daniele (5 Giugno 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Vai avanti cattivo e dai te stesso alla donna che ami.


Appunto, chi ama? secondo me la risposta più ovvia è se stesso sia come uomo che come donna!


----------



## Amarax (5 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Appunto, chi ama? secondo me la risposta più ovvia è se stesso sia come uomo che come donna!


Daniele i sentimenti cambiano. Si evolvono o si abortiscono.
E' la vita così..
Tu come stai?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Giugno 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Questa è una domanda ingenua...e che ne so? varia con le persone...le sensibilità...il vissuto...la vita che conduci...gli interessi che hai...la forza di guardarti in faccia e voler indagare sui perchè.... io mi son iscritta qui ad agosto scorso...fino a settembre recitavo un mantra... ora sembro da mesi un'altra persona... in realtà non sono affatto un'altra...son la stessa che ero e che ha capito perchè e dove ha potuto sbagliare tanto...non rinnego che ho fatto ciò che ho fatto per amore vero, reale, non bastassero solo gli 8 anni a testimoniarlo, ma rinnego che certe cose proprio mi sforzavo di non vcederle, di non capirle, di accettarle...ho dovuto indagare sui perchè...ho dovuto accettare di sentirmiin un certo modo, che nulla avrebbe cancellato d me certe macchie... ma ho ammesso cose lampanti, giuste, sacrosante che una personcina normale, assennata, retta nel resto dell'esistenza non poteva aver ignorato... a me è bastato poco...chiamala fortuna, io la chiamerei introspezione, la chiamerei non aver paura di ammettere se stessi, la chiamerei voglia di vivere e di non voler razzolare diversamente da come dentro ti senti, da come appari all'esterno... non vle mai la pena snaturare se stessi per riconcorrere chimere...non è quanta più fatica fai, quante più acrime getti, uanto più i castelli son belli e possenti, quanto più il travaglio esiste a rendere la storia mirabile, bella, desiderabile...... il sentirsi il pepe addosso, il desiderio costante, il battito cardiaco accelerato, il volersi mostrare al top per conquistarsi un pezzo di un paradiso artificiale che forse solo noi vediamo tale non è estrema fatica...è fatica inutile...ciò che paga nella vita è la realtà...fatta di gioeie e dolori, di stanchezza e di euforia e anche e soprttutto di nulla...quel nulla che è spesso tanto normale cme il respirare e lo sbatter di ciglia....
> Non è che l'altro più irragiungibile è più diventa a noi desiderabile.... l'altro dovrebbe esser maggiormente desiderabile quante più bellezze interiori ed esteriori possiede, quante virtù in comune con noi abbia, quanto sia in grado di migliorare noi stessi non peggiorarci o imbrigliarci nel suo stesso pantano.....ora, *detto tra noi, una persona che mente ad un'altra persona a mente fredda accanto, se avessimo 20-25-30 e non avessimo avuto esperienza grande della vita, la vorremmo con noi? la giudicheremmo una persona in grado di migliorarci? vorremmo che nostra sorella, fratello, figlio o figlia incontrasse nel suo cammino e soffrisse per simil uomo o donna? non è il tradimento che fa male...è la menzogna.* il non condividere le noie, le paure, le incomprensioni e le scorrettezze, *il mascherare con ancora miglior sorrisi ciò che si sta facendo alle spalle... noi non lo augureremo al nostro peggior nemico, figuriamoci a chi amiamo un simil comportamento....e allora come abbiamo fatto ad amare persone che - seppur belle, simpatiche, briose, passionali, e con mille doti - mancavano di una dote fondamento dell'incontro con l'altro essere umano? parlo del rispetto, non dell'onestà...*
> A tutti piace sentirsi sul filo del rasoio, esser considerati fighi, vivere un sesso al top, vivere un amore contrastato come fossimo eroi da fiaba, promesse quanto più forti quanto più irrealizzabili.... ma quella non è realtà, è finzione di realtà... la realtà è dire "che palle, pure stasera lavori? che palle pure domani bisogna andare a fare il carico di bottiglie d'acqua? che palle, dove è la camicia stirata o te la stiro io la camicia se non hai tempo?"....ecco, questa è la vita reale... quando una meravigliosa amant si trasforma nelal tua compagna per la vita diventa non finzione di realtà ma realtà, e ti apparirà simile a quelal che ti sta accanto...a cui dovresti comunque portar rispetto... starci insieme è rispetto...lasciarla è rispetto...mentirle non è rispetto...
> Quando queste cose le avrai capite per processi che non son così semplici come banalmente li scrivo nelle risultanmze allora capirai perchè dove e come hai sbagliato...su te stesso...su lei...sui due che non se lo apsettavan mai da voi due...
> ...


 Mi spiace se per la lunghezza qualcuno non ha letto questo post (capita anche a me di non riuscire a leggere post troppo lunghi).


----------



## intuitiva (5 Giugno 2010)

*io l'ho letto!*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi spiace se per la lunghezza qualcuno non ha letto questo post (capita anche a me di non riuscire a leggere post troppo lunghi).


l'ho letto con enorme dolore


----------



## cattivo (6 Giugno 2010)

tinkerbell........
grazie di cuore
grazie per aver perso tempo per UNO come me
grazie perchè sei la prima che riesce a farmi aprire un pò gli occhi

daniele..........
mi dispiace 
ti capisco benissimo ...........


----------



## Amarax (6 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi spiace se per la lunghezza qualcuno non ha letto questo post (capita anche a me di non riuscire a leggere post troppo lunghi).


Tink si fa leggere


----------



## Verena67 (6 Giugno 2010)

Caro Cattivo,
l'intento denigratorio ce l'hai messo tu. Lungi da me disprezzare lavori non da laureati, anzi!!!

Resta il fatto che non ti esprimi come un medico, è solo una mia impressione, sicuramente sbagliata. Ma tant'è.


----------



## tinkerbell (6 Giugno 2010)

intuitiva ha detto:


> l'ho letto con enorme dolore


Il dolore della consapevolezza sia di ciò che si è perpetrato alle proprie spalle, sia di ciò che si è accettato in modo consenziente snaturando da soli la propria natura, sia delle proprie colpe, è un dolore che rende migliori quanto più ci si rende conto degli sbagli fatti e del perchè si sono fatti e tanto più si ringrazia Dio o qualsiasi altra entità sovrannaturale perchè, tenendoci una mano sulla testa, sia riuscita a limitare i danni per noi stessi e per altre persone che - coinvolte - non hanno avuto dolore dal nostro comportamento....... son arrivata al punto di fregarmene di aver perso 8 anni: ringrazio Dio del poco sale in zucca che ho dimostrato, ringrazio Dio di aver parzialmente rispettato quella donna nella piccola misura in cui non le ho causato la rovina della vita, ringrazio Dio per quel cambio di rotta di lui e per tutti i tradimenti che ho scoperto non avendo potuto andare oltre... io sono stata molto fortunata nonostante non mi meritassi col mio comportamento di esserlo... lui era un bugiardo e uno schifoso, difficile aspettarsi qualcosa di buono: una come me, invece, non avrebbe mai dovuto fare quello che ha fatto perchè da me stessa avrei dovuto pretendere un comportamento diverso, io non son stata educata a tale atteggiamento, io non vorrei per me tale atteggiamento... 
Non c'è dolore...il dolore c'è quando sei nella grotta, nel cunicolo cieco, credi di veder la luce e non ci arrivi, e tanto - se arrivassi - sarebbe solo un neon, non un raggio di sole!!! Quando sei fuori non c'è dolore, c'è consapevolezza, ogni lacrima che versi è per te stessa e per il tuo comportamento sbagliato e per il tuo non voler vedere il perchè di tal atteggiamento... accettare se stessi anche negli sbagli e non ritenersene mondati non provoca dolore... non si rimpiange neanche il tempo perso....pensi solo: che figo, è tutto così normale, ora... anche il dolore, perchè stavolta ha un senso!  :up:
Quindi, caro cattivo, sappi che il dolore di ora avrà un senso solo dopo.... e il senso non si nasconde sai? se lo trovi vuol dire che hai fatto la scelta giusta, e non ci ricaschi.... 
Una moglie non è che te la sei sposata per sempre ma, se non la ami più, puoi lasciarla senza necessariamente doverla sostituire avendo già fatto il tagliando di prova a qualcun'altra, spingendoti a credere di desiderare o desiderare altro solo per non aver il coraggio DA SOLO di voler tornare sulle tue scelte iniziali.... se la ami ancora tiri su le maniche e fatichi e tiri su di nuovo il muro di cinta che avevi preso facendo manovra con la macchina.... se non la ami più, con tempo, delicatezza, intelligenza le mostri che non va.....


----------



## cattivo (7 Giugno 2010)

le tue parole mi toccano il cuore......... vorrei avere la tua forza . io ora ho solo una confusione totale . lei mi manca da morire, ma passerà , deve passare


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Giugno 2010)

cattivo ha detto:


> le tue parole mi toccano il cuore......... vorrei avere la tua forza . io ora ho solo una confusione totale . lei mi manca da morire, ma passerà , deve passare


 Ti manca quello che tu hai attribuito a quello che vivevi.


----------



## Amoremio (7 Giugno 2010)

cattivo ha detto:


> grazie...... queste sono critiche costruttive su cui riflettere.
> il mio problema è pensare ad altro, guardare un film e dover usare il rewind leggere un libro e dover tornare alla pagina precedente perchè non ricordo ciò che ho letto. non intendo tornare a mentire quindi cercherò di non vederla poi il tempo mi chiarirà le cose.il tempo.... spero di stare meglio ma fra quanto?


tu non hai chiuso se non formalmente
hai messo in stand by questa storia 
e lei ti richiama perchè non l'ha chiusa neanche lei 
(e, per me, è stato solo per recita, per spingerti a una decisione)
poi ti dirai "ci ho provato, ma ...."
e ti sentirai di aver fatto quel che potevi, ti sentirai "bravo"

non vorrei essere nei panni di tua moglie (e ci sono stata)
scoprirà di aver dedicato i suoi pensieri a un uomo che stava pensando a un'altra
di averti pensato compagno mentre tu l'avevi cancellata
si sentirà morire
non riuscirà ad aprire un libro per anni
piangerà per ogni film in cui percepirà qualcosa che le ricorda il tradimento (e anche quelli che non parlano di quello glielo ricorderanno)
arriverà in ufficio e si renderà conto di aver dimenticato la password del pc
dimenticherà le riunioni e gli impegni familiari ... 

spero che la vostra vicenda sia diversa dalla mia
(nel senso che spero che lei sia come te, che abbia un'amante)


----------



## Amoremio (7 Giugno 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Questa è una domanda ingenua...e che ne so? varia con le persone...le sensibilità...il vissuto...la vita che conduci...gli interessi che hai...la forza di guardarti in faccia e voler indagare sui perchè.... io mi son iscritta qui ad agosto scorso...fino a settembre recitavo un mantra... ora sembro da mesi un'altra persona... in realtà non sono affatto un'altra...son la stessa che ero e che ha capito perchè e dove ha potuto sbagliare tanto...non rinnego che ho fatto ciò che ho fatto per amore vero, reale, non bastassero solo gli 8 anni a testimoniarlo, ma rinnego che certe cose proprio mi sforzavo di non vcederle, di non capirle, di accettarle...ho dovuto indagare sui perchè...ho dovuto accettare di sentirmiin un certo modo, che nulla avrebbe cancellato d me certe macchie... ma ho ammesso cose lampanti, giuste, sacrosante che una personcina normale, assennata, retta nel resto dell'esistenza non poteva aver ignorato... a me è bastato poco...chiamala fortuna, io la chiamerei introspezione, la chiamerei non aver paura di ammettere se stessi, la chiamerei voglia di vivere e di non voler razzolare diversamente da come dentro ti senti, da come appari all'esterno... non vle mai la pena snaturare se stessi per riconcorrere chimere...non è quanta più fatica fai, quante più acrime getti, uanto più i castelli son belli e possenti, quanto più il travaglio esiste a rendere la storia mirabile, bella, desiderabile...... il sentirsi il pepe addosso, il desiderio costante, il battito cardiaco accelerato, il volersi mostrare al top per conquistarsi un pezzo di un paradiso artificiale che forse solo noi vediamo tale non è estrema fatica...è fatica inutile...ciò che paga nella vita è la realtà...fatta di gioeie e dolori, di stanchezza e di euforia e anche e soprttutto di nulla...quel nulla che è spesso tanto normale cme il respirare e lo sbatter di ciglia....
> Non è che l'altro più irragiungibile è più diventa a noi desiderabile.... l'altro dovrebbe esser maggiormente desiderabile quante più bellezze interiori ed esteriori possiede, quante virtù in comune con noi abbia, quanto sia in grado di migliorare noi stessi non peggiorarci o imbrigliarci nel suo stesso pantano.....or, detto tra noi, una persona ch mente ad un'altra persona a mente fredda accanto, se avessimo 20-25-30 e non avessimo avuto esperienza grande della vita, la vorremmo con noi? la giudicheremmo una persona ion grado di migliorarci? vorremmo che nostra sorella, fratello, figlio o figlia incontrasse nel suo cammino e soffrirre per simil uomo o donna? non è il tradimento che fa male...è la menzogna. il non condividere le noie, le paure, le incomprensioni e le scorrettezze, il mascherare con ancora miglior sorrisi ciò che si sta facendo alle spalle... noi non lo augureremo al nostro peggior nemico, figuriamoci a chi amiamo un simil comportamento....e allora come abbiamo fatto ad amare persone che - seppur belle, simpatiche, briose, passionali, e con mille doti - mancavano di una dote fondamento dell'incontro con l'altro essere umano? parlo del rispetto, non dell'onestà...
> A tutti piace sentirsi sul filo del rasoio, esser considerati fighi, vivere un sesso al top, vivere un amore contrastato come fossimo eroi da fiaba, promesse quanto più forti quanto più irrealizzabili.... ma quella non è realtà, è finzione di realtà... la realtà è dire "che palle, pure stasera lavori? che palle pure domani bisogna andare a fare il carico di bottiglie d'acqua? che palle, dove è la camicia stirata o te la stiro io la camicia se non hai tempo?"....ecco, questa è la vita reale... quando una meravigliosa amant si trasforma nelal tua compagna per la vita diventa non finzione di realtà ma realtà, e ti apparirà simile a quelal che ti sta accanto...a cui dovresti comunque portar rispetto... starci insieme è rispetto...lasciarla è rispetto...mentirle non è rispetto...
> Quando queste cose le avrai capite per processi che non son così semplici come banalmente li scrivo nelle risultanmze allora capirai perchè dove e come hai sbagliato...su te stesso...su lei...sui due che non se lo apsettavan mai da voi due...
> ...


quoto con sangue e lacrime


----------



## Amoremio (7 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ti manca quello che tu hai attribuito a quello che vivevi.


che poi è quello che capita a tutti


----------



## Brady (7 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ti manca quello che tu hai attribuito a quello che vivevi.





Amoremio ha detto:


> che poi è quello che capita a tutti


Sì, ma non a tutti capita di capirlo e comprenderlo.


----------



## mariasole (7 Giugno 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> tu non hai chiuso se non formalmente
> hai messo in stand by questa storia
> e lei ti richiama perchè non l'ha chiusa neanche lei
> (e, per me, è stato solo per recita, per spingerti a una decisione)
> ...


I sentimenti e le emozioni di un tradito le conosciamo tutti e molti di noi purtroppo hanno ancora le ferite aperte; proprio oggi mi sono ritrovata a piangere ascoltando la radio mentre guidavo.
Ma riguardo a Cattivo mi chiedo cosa possa servire in questo momento metterlo davanti all'ipotetico dolore della moglie.

Forse lei non scoprirà mai e così le sarà risparmiato quello che noi abbiamo passato;
forse lui sarà talmente forte da sopportare il peso di quanto ha fatto senza confessarle nulla;
forse lui ha chiuso solo formalmente, ma è già un bel passo, è ovvio che nutra dei sentimenti e pertanto non riesca a spegnerli a comando.

Semplicemente si trova nella situazione di tutti i traditori.... non sà come uscirne indenne.

Ma non si può uscirne indenni.

Cattivo rassegnati e soffri.

In ogni caso, anche se decidessi di lasciare tua moglie per lei, sei destinato a soffrire.
Ma tutto passa... piano... piano...


----------



## bastardo dentro (7 Giugno 2010)

mariasole ha detto:


> I sentimenti e le emozioni di un tradito le conosciamo tutti e molti di noi purtroppo hanno ancora le ferite aperte; proprio oggi mi sono ritrovata a piangere ascoltando la radio mentre guidavo.
> Ma riguardo a Cattivo mi chiedo cosa possa servire in questo momento metterlo davanti all'ipotetico dolore della moglie.
> 
> Forse lei non scoprirà mai e così le sarà risparmiato quello che noi abbiamo passato;
> ...


è vero, tutto passa, personalmente ci ho messo anni per ricostruire la mia tranquillità però alla fine è tornata mi sento bene oggi più vicino e complice di mia moglie rispetto a quanto non sia mai stato certo.. ogni tanto i ricordi riaffiorano ma oggi sono dolci e dentro di essi vi è sempre più spesso scritto "....è stato meglio così....ed è stato giusto così..." non vi è più alcun rimpianto, solo rimorso per aver sbagliato ma ...non ci si può fare più nulla e spero con il tempo di accettare pienamente anche questo. per certo so che più passano i mesi più sento di avere al fianco la persona giusta.

bastardo dentro


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Giugno 2010)

mariasole ha detto:


> I sentimenti e le emozioni di un tradito le conosciamo tutti e molti di noi purtroppo hanno ancora le ferite aperte; proprio oggi mi sono ritrovata a piangere ascoltando la radio mentre guidavo.
> Ma riguardo a Cattivo mi chiedo cosa possa servire in questo momento metterlo davanti all'ipotetico dolore della moglie.
> 
> Forse lei non scoprirà mai e così le sarà risparmiato quello che noi abbiamo passato;
> ...


Forse lui se ne frega di quel che può soffrire la moglie e delle possibili conseguenze per la famiglia...tutto concentrato su se stesso...eroe di un tragico destino...


----------



## t.i. (7 Giugno 2010)

cattivo ha detto:


> evito di vederla evito di chiamarla ma..... non riesco a non pensare altro che a lei .quando finirà questo incubo , sono passate un paio di settimane dall ultima volta , non leggo i suoi messaggi non rispondo alle sue chiamate,cerco di resistere ma è durissima.non torno più indietro ora che ho preso questa strada chi ha giù vissuto qualcosa di simile mi può consigliare grazie


resisti.....e' capitato anche a me....ma poi piano piano il dolore scompare,ti accorgi un mattino che appena sveglio non e' lei il primo pensiero e te ne stupisci...ma la guarigione e' vicina....ti accorgerai di ritrovare interessi diversi, di non avere piu' l'assillo del cellulare,come si dice in questi casi...quando tocchi il fondo non puoi far altro che risalire...credimi e' cosi....la disintossicazione da lei e' nelle tue mani...resisti


----------



## cattivo (7 Giugno 2010)

t.i. ha detto:


> resisti.....e' capitato anche a me....ma poi piano piano il dolore scompare,ti accorgi un mattino che appena sveglio non e' lei il primo pensiero e te ne stupisci...ma la guarigione e' vicina....ti accorgerai di ritrovare interessi diversi, di non avere piu' l'assillo del cellulare,come si dice in questi casi...quando tocchi il fondo non puoi far altro che risalire...credimi e' cosi....la disintossicazione da lei e' nelle tue mani...resisti


grazie......ma la vostra storia quanto era durata ? lo avete deciso insieme di chiudere ? e lei come ha reagito ?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Giugno 2010)

cattivo ha detto:


> grazie......ma la vostra storia quanto era durata ? lo avete deciso insieme di chiudere ? e lei come ha reagito ?


 Il tuo matrimonio da quanto dura?
Cosa hai condiviso e condividi con tua moglie?
Hai potuto dimenticarla, mentre pure ci dormivi accanto ogni notte?



...potrai dimenticare l'altra...


----------



## cattivo (7 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Forse lui se ne frega di quel che può soffrire la moglie e delle possibili conseguenze per la famiglia...tutto concentrato su se stesso...eroe di un tragico destino...


si sono concentrato su me stesso , stò cercando di limitare i danni ma mentre fino ad un anno fà non avevo il minimo rimorso di quello che stavo facendo ora ne ho tantissimi .  ma non lo confesserò mai nemmeno sotto tortura non mi libererò del peso per stare meglio io, non farò altro male .  la mia vita è un susseguirsi di errori e scelte sbagliate spesso anche perchè non avevo alternative. mi sono sposato appena maggiorenne per riparare ad un errore,il più bel errore della mia vita un figlio splendido per il quale ho dato tutto ma ora lui è grande inizia ad avere una vita sua .poi ho incontrato lei tantissime cose in comune. insomma le solite banalità, ci siamo avvicinati sempre più parlavamo di tutto ci sentivamo sempre più spesso.questo per 4 mesi senza però nessun contatto fisico neppure un bacio.avevamo bisogno di stare insieme ogni giorno di più ma allo stesso tempo la paura di quello che stava nascendo e delle sue conseguenze.poi 2 anni fa il primo bacio errore gravissimo imperdonabile quella sensazione di essere vivo quel batticuore quell emozione mai provata  l illusione di poter rivivere quello che a 19 anni non avevo potuto fare quel risentirsi ragazzino ha fatto il resto . e ora eccoci distrutti, a fare i conti con la realtà quello che sembrava un sogno è diventato un incubo quel voler stare insieme che però.non è possibile per mille motivi pratici non ultime le responsabilità verso chi abbiamo messo al mondo.E ora si paga l abbiamo capito certamente troppo tardi e vogliamo pagare solo noi sperando che faccia il meno male possibile


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Giugno 2010)

cattivo ha detto:


> si sono concentrato su me stesso , stò cercando di limitare i danni ma mentre fino ad un anno fà non avevo il minimo rimorso di quello che stavo facendo ora ne ho tantissimi . ma non lo confesserò mai nemmeno sotto tortura non mi libererò del peso per stare meglio io, non farò altro male . la mia vita è un susseguirsi di errori e scelte sbagliate spesso anche perchè non avevo alternative. mi sono sposato appena maggiorenne per riparare ad un errore,il più bel errore della mia vita un figlio splendido per il quale ho dato tutto ma ora lui è grande inizia ad avere una vita sua .poi ho incontrato lei tantissime cose in comune. insomma le solite banalità, ci siamo avvicinati sempre più parlavamo di tutto ci sentivamo sempre più spesso.questo per 4 mesi senza però nessun contatto fisico neppure un bacio.avevamo bisogno di stare insieme ogni giorno di più ma allo stesso tempo la paura di quello che stava nascendo e delle sue conseguenze.poi 2 anni fa il primo bacio errore gravissimo imperdonabile quella sensazione di essere vivo quel batticuore quell emozione mai provata l illusione di poter rivivere quello che a 19 anni non avevo potuto fare quel risentirsi ragazzino ha fatto il resto . e ora eccoci distrutti, a fare i conti con la realtà quello che sembrava un sogno è diventato un incubo quel voler stare insieme che però.non è possibile per mille motivi pratici non ultime le responsabilità verso chi abbiamo messo al mondo.E ora si paga l abbiamo capito certamente troppo tardi e vogliamo pagare solo noi sperando che faccia il meno male possibile


 Guarda che ci si può anche separare...
Sai perché lo escludi?
Principalmente perché non lo vuoi.
Hai paura che il sogno  si trasformi in incubo una volta diventato realtà che deve far il conto con i problemi della separazione prima e con la quotinianeità poi.
Hai paura dei problemi economici (un cuore e una capanna non funziona spesso).
Non sapreste come dirlo ai coniugi.
Certo potreste dire che siete in crisi o che vi siete innamorati, ma vi verrebbe risposto di pensarci su e ...con che faccia direste che ci state pensando da anni?
Avete paura di perdere la faccia con figli, parenti e amici... e la perdereste...


Però ti chiesi un bel po' di tempo fa: che cosa era il "di tutto" di cui parlavate e su cui avevate tanta intesa?


----------



## cattivo (7 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Guarda che ci si può anche separare...
> Sai perché lo escludi?
> Principalmente perché non lo vuoi.
> Hai paura che il sogno  si trasformi in incubo una volta diventato realtà che deve far il conto con i problemi della separazione prima e con la quotinianeità poi.
> ...


ti sembra poco deludere i figli parenti  i problemi economici e tutto il resto ....a me sembra moltissimo.ma  non sono io  la causa dei tuoi problemi ,puoi pensare quello che vuoi di me come io ho un idea precisa di te , certo che le cose materiali contano , i giudizi contano e stò correndo al riparo ma a mia moglie non dirò mai nulla perchè non lo merita ,io ho sbagliato il cattivo sono io ! ma se tu fossi mia moglie te lo confesserei  , senza rancore:up:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Giugno 2010)

cattivo ha detto:


> ti sembra poco deludere i figli parenti i problemi economici e tutto il resto ....a me sembra moltissimo.ma non sono io la causa dei tuoi problemi ,puoi pensare quello che vuoi di me come io ho un idea precisa di te , certo che le cose materiali contano , i giudizi contano e stò correndo al riparo ma a mia moglie non dirò mai nulla perchè non lo merita ,io ho sbagliato il cattivo sono io ! ma se tu fossi mia moglie te lo confesserei , senza rancore:up:


 Guarda che non ti sto attaccando ...sto cercando di farti capire che quello che hai vissuto l'hai manipolato attribuendogli un valore che non ha.
Infatti non vale la sofferenza tua e dei tuoi cari.

Però non rispondi alla mia domanda...


P.S. una cafonata nei miei confronti avresti potuto risparmiartela...
Raccontala a tua moglie la storia del tuo tradimento di anni e poi vedrai come sarà carina e comprensiva...


----------



## tinkerbell (7 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Guarda che non ti sto attaccando ...*sto cercando di farti capire che quello che hai vissuto l'hai manipolato attribuendogli un valore che non ha.*
> *Infatti non vale la sofferenza tua e dei tuoi cari.*
> 
> Però non rispondi alla mia domanda...
> ...


E' una verità sacrosanta, fidati!


----------



## cattivo (7 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Guarda che non ti sto attaccando ...sto cercando di farti capire che quello che hai vissuto l'hai manipolato attribuendogli un valore che non ha.
> Infatti non vale la sofferenza tua e dei tuoi cari.
> 
> Però non rispondi alla mia domanda...
> ...


si è una cafonata ma tu non mi risparmi mai niente e poi pure io come voi provo a SDRAMMATIZZARE .tu cerchi sempre di trovare in me la risposta ai tuoi dubbi ma così sbagli perchè ogni storia è a sè . di cosa parlavamo .. di un futuro  certamente impossibile di quanto sarebbe bello  un figlio nostro frutto del nostro" ammore " insomma tutte frivolezze sogni impossibili di due   adolescenti .pensa come eravamo sciocchi pensavamo che il nostro era amore perchè ci sceglievamo ogni giorno senza essere legati da un contratto che ci faceva stare insieme. ma questo era il passato ora voglio pensare solo al futuro .


----------



## cattivo (7 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Guarda che non ti sto attaccando ...sto cercando di farti capire che quello che hai vissuto l'hai manipolato attribuendogli un valore che non ha.
> Infatti non vale la sofferenza tua e dei tuoi cari...


che non valga la sofferenza dei miei figli ne sono certo. se non fosse per loro non starei qui a scrivere e a scervellarmi e lo stesso vale per lei ne abbiamo parlato centinaia di volte .  nella vita  si sceglie   spesso il male minore il compromesso si fa buon viso a cattivo gioco questo almeno per le persone mediocri come me , per gli eroi i retti i giusti non sò


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Giugno 2010)

cattivo ha detto:


> si è una cafonata ma tu non mi risparmi mai niente e poi pure io come voi provo a SDRAMMATIZZARE .tu cerchi sempre di trovare in me la risposta ai tuoi dubbi ma così sbagli perchè ogni storia è a sè . di cosa parlavamo .. di un futuro certamente impossibile di quanto sarebbe bello un figlio nostro frutto del nostro" ammore " insomma tutte frivolezze sogni impossibili di due adolescenti .pensa come eravamo sciocchi pensavamo che il nostro era amore perchè ci sceglievamo ogni giorno senza essere legati da un contratto che ci faceva stare insieme. ma questo era il passato ora voglio pensare solo al futuro .


 Io non ho più bisogno di chiarirmi niente. Stai tranquillo davvero.

La domanda l'ho fatta per te per aiutarti ad avere consapevolezze.

Mi hai risposto con una cosa assolutamente fuori dalla realtà, e lo sai.


Ripeto: su che cosa trovavate tanta intesa?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Giugno 2010)

cattivo ha detto:


> che non valga la sofferenza dei miei figli ne sono certo. se non fosse per loro non starei qui a scrivere e a scervellarmi e lo stesso vale per lei ne abbiamo parlato centinaia di volte . nella vita si sceglie spesso il male minore il compromesso si fa buon viso a cattivo gioco questo almeno per le persone mediocri come me , per gli eroi i retti i giusti non sò


 Non c'è bisogno di essere eroi per non far fesserie per anni ...come non c'è bisogno di essere pessimi per farle...


----------



## cattivo (7 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non c'è bisogno di essere eroi per non far fesserie per anni ...come non c'è bisogno di essere pessimi per farle...


ero certo direi sicuro di aver fatto la scelta giusta    perchè ora leggendo quello che scrivi tu, inizio a dubitarne perchè tutto quello che dici mi urta perchè essere come te pensare come te mi darebbe fastidio .quindi mi faresti un favore a dirmi continua a tradire che farei sicuramente il contrario .


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Giugno 2010)

cattivo ha detto:


> ero certo direi sicuro di aver fatto la scelta giusta perchè ora leggendo quello che scrivi tu, inizio a dubitarne perchè tutto quello che dici mi urta perchè essere come te pensare come te mi darebbe fastidio .quindi mi faresti un favore a dirmi continua a tradire che farei sicuramente il contrario .


 Veramente ti voglio urtare... ma mica per cattiveria (del resto "cattivo" sei tu ...io sono santa... :carneval::rotfl, ma per smontare una spiegazione che ti sei dato che è comunque irrealistica e ti fa in ogni caso sentire un po' eroico e questo significa che puoi tornare indietro perché il mondo non è fatto di eroi.
Invece non sai cosa hai rischiato davvero.


----------



## cattivo (7 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Veramente ti voglio urtare... ma mica per cattiveria (del resto "cattivo" sei tu ...io sono santa... :carneval::rotfl, ma per smontare una spiegazione che ti sei dato che è comunque irrealistica e ti fa in ogni caso sentire un po' eroico e questo significa che puoi tornare indietro perché il mondo non è fatto di eroi.
> Invece non sai cosa hai rischiato davvero.


carissima........  ti garantisco che tra me è lei non era vero amore. l amore è fatto di condivisione di quotidianità di tante piccole grandi cose ma lo stesso non sono certo valesse anche per il tuo lui perchè il cattivo in fondo sono solo io  :carneval::up:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Giugno 2010)

cattivo ha detto:


> carissima........ ti garantisco che tra me è lei non era vero amore. l amore è fatto di condivisione di quotidianità di tante piccole grandi cose ma lo stesso non sono certo valesse anche per il tuo lui perchè il cattivo in fondo sono solo io :carneval::up:


 Carissimo ...lo sai che questo modo di rispondere si chiama evitamento vero? :up::carneval:


----------



## cattivo (7 Giugno 2010)

carissima ..............però ammettilo che quello che mi chiedi  è quello che vorresti dire al "tuo" lui.........ma io non riesco a dirti  quello che vorresti sentirti dire dal "tuo" lui   . ok mi sforzo.......  è stato un attimo di sbandamento un momento di follia non ero in me tutto tornerà come prima.......:carneval::up:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Giugno 2010)

cattivo ha detto:


> carissima ..............però ammettilo che quello che mi chiedi è quello che vorresti dire al "tuo" lui.........ma io non riesco a dirti quello che vorresti sentirti dire dal "tuo" lui . ok mi sforzo....... è stato un attimo di sbandamento un momento di follia non ero in me tutto tornerà come prima.......:carneval::up:


 Gioia bella...il mio ex lui è "la buonanima" e non vorrei dirgli proprio niente, se volessi glielo direi. Evidentemente non mi hai ancora conosciuta abbastanza... quello che ho da dire ...lo dico.
Comprendo che tu non sia ancora pronto o non voglia ammettere quali erano le cose su cui avevate tanta intesa perché ...probabilmente da "anime belle" e riproducendole qui si "sporcherebbero" oppure ...ne coglieresti la contraddittorietà con quello che vivevate.
Buona notte carrrissssssssssssimo :mexican:


----------



## perdutamente (7 Giugno 2010)

Cattivo, io credo che a te manchi un po' l'illusione di poter vivere una vita diversa; la sensazione che esista ancora la possibilità di avere un cuore che batte. Quando la pensi, pensi ai vostri momenti (e a quanto ti mancano) oppure ai vostri sogni-progetti?


----------



## tinkerbell (8 Giugno 2010)

cattivo ha detto:


> carissima........ ti garantisco che tra me è lei non era vero amore. l amore è fatto di condivisione di quotidianità di tante piccole grandi cose ma lo stesso non sono certo valesse anche *per il tuo lui *perchè il cattivo in fondo sono solo io :carneval::up:


Non voglio difendere Persa perchè si difende benissimo da sola ed inoltre ha attaccato in modo propositivo anche me ai tempi quindi so quale è il suo approccio con i nuovi arrivati che stanno arroccati nella loro torre evitando di guardar giù dalla finestrella in cima accorgendosi di cosa si parla quando si pronuncia la parola "vivere"..... il problema è un altro... mi vuoi dire cosa cippa c'entra l ex lui di Persa che - farà male - ma è molto e sepolto e accettato anni e anni orsono? sbaglio o sei stato tu (come ai tempi fui io!) ad entrare qui e a chieder aiuto? e poi a frignare perchè non ce la fai? e nel frattempo a descrivere il tuo ammmore come la favola osteggiata di due innamorati (rileggiti i tuoi post, vai!) che per bene comune degli infanti evitavano di unirsi? ecco, allora mi pare proprio poco costruttivo attaccare qualcuno dicendogli tanto una coome te la stimo poco e mi urta tanto per cui dimmi il contrario di ogni cosa pensi affinchè io di sicuro vada per il retto cammino.......scusa, te lo dico fuori dai denti: in fondo in fondo il problema ce lo hai tu quindi, se non apprezzi da una parte attacchi, dall'altra compiacimenti evita di scrivere e rivolgerti a noi tutti....basterebbe in fondo avere il coraggio di guardarsi allo specchio.... anche io me lo son detta 1000 volte quando mi sentito trattata male... non mi pare di aver mai però mancato di rispetto a nessuno almeno quando gli utenti entravano nel MIO thread, nella MIA vita, in quello che IO ho voluto loro far sapere.... la soluzione c'è sai? parla da solo a voce alta in casa da solo, dentro al bagno....poi esci e guarda in faccia tua moglie, i tuoi figli... la risposta la trovi lì, ad un palmo dal tuo naso!!!
Scusa ma anche io non sopportavo certi atteggiamenti ma non mi son mai permessa di dire cose sgradevoli a chi con me perdeva tempo..... chiunque qui potrebbe andare fuori a prendersi un gelato o vedere in tv il programam più idiota anzichè star a perder tempo con te (come con me ai tempi...)....se parti da questo gli interventi scommetto che li leggerai in modo più propositivo.... e poi, guarda, pensa a tua moglie vai...non al marito di Persa....che è meglio!!!


----------



## tinkerbell (8 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Gioia bella...il mio ex lui è "la buonanima" e non vorrei dirgli proprio niente, se volessi glielo direi. Evidentemente non mi hai ancora conosciuta abbastanza... quello che ho da dire ...lo dico.
> Comprendo che tu non sia ancora pronto o non voglia ammettere quali erano le cose su cui avevate tanta intesa perché ...probabilmente da "anime belle" e riproducendole qui si "sporcherebbero" oppure ...*ne coglieresti la contraddittorietà con quello che vivevate.*
> Buona notte carrrissssssssssssimo :mexican:


 Ti assicuro che è così.... fa un male ammettere con se stessi che avevate tutto davanti agli occhi, l'uno dell'altra.... che stavate per distruggere l'esistenza di altri che colpe non ne avevano e dai quali non avreste tollerato colpe (non le corna, sempre il nasconderle...quella è la colpa che tocca l'orgoglio!)..... che avreste per solo interesse e piacere personale distrutto l'esistenza di esseri ai quali avevate inconsciamente promesso stabilità, sicurezza, tranquillità, amore....e non per un fine migliore - perchè, ragazzo caro, se ami ami...e se ami è giusto preparare terreni ed erigere altre case....ma se ami è...non s epensi di amare per giuistificarti al punto tale di crederlo reale!!! - ma per star bene, godere, rifuggire dal tran-tran, avere stimoli...........


----------



## tinkerbell (8 Giugno 2010)

cattivo ha detto:


> carissima ..............però ammettilo che quello che mi chiedi è quello che vorresti dire al "tuo" lui.........ma io non riesco a dirti quello che vorresti sentirti dire dal "tuo" lui . ok mi sforzo....... è stato un attimo di sbandamento un momento di follia non ero in me tutto tornerà come prima.......:carneval::up:


Guarda che il problema fresco fresco ce lo hai tu....non lei..... ti accorgi di quanto dici? Persa non ha bisogno nelal fase attuale della su aesistenza di sentirsi dire cose per mitigare dolori....Persa è di là anni luce da questo... il problema ce lo hai tu, non rivoltare la frittata che rischieresti di sembrar ridicolo...:up:


----------



## cattivo (8 Giugno 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Ti assicuro che è così.... fa un male ammettere con se stessi che avevate tutto davanti agli occhi, l'uno dell'altra.... che stavate per distruggere l'esistenza di altri che colpe non ne avevano e dai quali non avreste tollerato colpe (non le corna, sempre il nasconderle...quella è la colpa che tocca l'orgoglio!)..... che avreste per solo interesse e piacere personale distrutto l'esistenza di esseri ai quali avevate inconsciamente promesso stabilità, sicurezza, tranquillità, amore....e non per un fine migliore - perchè, ragazzo caro, se ami ami...e se ami è giusto preparare terreni ed erigere altre case....ma se ami è...non s epensi di amare per giuistificarti al punto tale di crederlo reale!!! - ma per star bene, godere, rifuggire dal tran-tran, avere stimoli...........


mi scuso con persa ,tra le altre cose non conosco la sua storia.
 le tue parole mi fanno sempre ragionare riflettere capire, forse perchè tu sai di cosa parlo puoi immedesimarti nella mia situazione perchè hai vissuto una cosa simile. per i traditi (sicuramente a ragione ) io sono un mostro e basta, senza attenuanti o scuse, senza possibilità di redimersi, un vigliacco a vita.


----------



## tinkerbell (8 Giugno 2010)

cattivo ha detto:


> mi scuso con persa ,tra le altre cose non conosco la sua storia.
> le tue parole mi fanno sempre ragionare riflettere capire, forse perchè tu sai di cosa parlo puoi immedesimarti nella mia situazione perchè hai vissuto una cosa simile. per i traditi (sicuramente a ragione ) io sono un mostro e basta, senza attenuanti o scuse, senza possibilità di redimersi, un vigliacco a vita.


A me han fatto riflettere le parole di Persa e di tante/i come lei.... dire di te stesso che sei un mostro non aiuta nè te nè ti scariac da atteggiamenti oggettivamente sbagliati che hai avuto nei riguardi della tua famiglia, di te stesso e dell'altra....se veramente ti sentio un mostro sai anche perchè e sai anche cosa deviindagare per capire come vuoi essere.... tornare all'ovile comodo comodo senza indagare su certi perchè potrebbe, tra qualche anno, riportarti a cercar novità..... si butta all'ortiche ciò che si ha quando non si riconosce in ciò che si ha ciò che si provava.... la strada difficile non è esser apparantemente rimasto solo l'oggetto dell'amore quanto riflettere molto ma molto ma molto bene sul se stesso...sul perchè...sulla modifica che di se stessi si è fatti per esser scesi a certi patti (io non soc he lavoro fai ma lo vorresti accanto a te un socio che ti dice bugie? che ti nasconde cose fondamentali? che progetta altro alle tue spalle? ecco, tua moglie era il tuo socio e tui progettavi altrove per estrometterla....se non la vuoi in società, se non vi fidate l'uno dell'altra scindete il patto....non a causa dell'entrata di un nuovo gruppo, ma a causa della mancanza di fondamento di tale unione).....
Rifletti su te...il lavoro grosso sta lì...non perder tempo a pensare ad un falso problema (l'altra) perchè sei tu e quello che hai fatto (mancanza di rispetto alla tua società) e quello che hai subito (esser sedotto e sedurre da soci bramosi di entrare nella holding) il vero problema...non un amore che pareva tale ma in realtà non lo era (se lo fosse stato non sareste stati i I nè gli ultimi a divorziare al mondo sai? è dal 1970 che accade!!! Solo voi eravate impediti? o vi fa "comodo" pensare che le problematiche troppo erano! Sveglia te stesso: ogni divorzi comporta drammi, il tuo o il suo non facevan caso esemplare, erano norma consueta!!!)...


----------



## cattivo (8 Giugno 2010)

scusa ma tu hai figli?


----------



## tinkerbell (8 Giugno 2010)

cattivo ha detto:


> scusa ma tu hai figli?


Ancora no... ho avuto un aborto... il mio ex prometteva figli epoi continuava giustamente afarne con la moglie...dalla qual cosa non avrei dovuto capire certe cose ma LA cosa... io NON HO voluto capire... non son stata tanto idiota ed egoista da procacciarmelo da sola (in 8 anni si dimenticano pillole che manco si prendono, figurati il resto!) e anche questo avrebbe dovuto farmi scattare quel LA.... e anche lì NON HO voluto capire perchè mi comportavo in tal modo... Perchè, cosa vuoi dirmi che i bambini soffrono se ci si separa? ma dai, nonc i avevo pensato!!!
Invece se i bambini vengono a conoscenza della cosa perchè vedono la mamma (o il papà) disperarsi per essersi accorta/o da sola/o di certe pratiche dell'altro genitore stanno invece moooooooooolto meglio no? non ragionare sempre con lospirito del "non si son accorti e finchè non si accorgono bene così!"...diciamo piuttosto che o ti ha detto un gran culo (e non è detto quindi si ripeta!), o sei il "genio della truffa" nel farla alle spalle dell'altro (e me ne vanterei poco!), o entrambi sieet stati accorti perchè tutto sommato entrambi sapevate che la posta in gioco era più importante del vostro grande ammore che quindi tanto grande non era se pesava meno (se fosse stata un'amante senza famiglia? una che pretendeva per sè ciò che andavi promettendo? una cje d'improvviso diceva "o me o lei"?).....
No, non ho figli perchè da cogliona son styata dietro ad un coglione credendo alle sue bugie (tra cui, appunto, la promessa di farci una vita insieme, figlio annesso!)... ma mi sto attrezzando!!!

Guarda, se vuoi quyi dnetro c'è gente che a pari requisiti coi tuoi (figli e famiglia!) si è ben accorto che uno sbaglio era stato il solo pensarlo di condurre tal esistenza ancora a lungo...


----------



## Amoremio (8 Giugno 2010)

cattivo ha detto:


> ............ mi faresti un favore a dirmi continua a tradire .....


mi sento molto tentata
non dal dirti continua a tradire
e non perchè tu faresti il contrario
ma dall'incoraggiarti a separarti

ci sono cose che hai scritto ultimamente che so essere il portato della fase in cui ti trovi, ma che mi fanno rabbia (scusami eh? ma il mio vissuto è recente e comunque queste cose a mio marito le ho dette)



cattivo ha detto:


> ......... la mia vita è un susseguirsi di errori e scelte sbagliate spesso anche perchè non avevo alternative. mi sono sposato appena maggiorenne per riparare ad un errore,il più bel errore della mia vita un figlio splendido per il quale ho dato tutto ma ora lui è grande inizia ad avere una vita sua .............


 
giustamente non è il figlio l'errore
l'errore è tua moglie (per te, da quel che scrivi)



cattivo ha detto:


> ......... .......... quel voler stare insieme che però.non è possibile per mille motivi pratici non ultime le responsabilità verso chi abbiamo messo al mondo.............


queste sono solo scuse



cattivo ha detto:


> ti sembra poco deludere i figli parenti i problemi economici e tutto il resto .................


idem
solo per queste ed altre scuse non ti separi per poter vivere il tuo sogno?
o anche perchè lei non vuole togliere il padre ai suoi figli (altra scusa per te, indotta dal personaggio, peraltro mal recitato, da lei)?

o forse, dico forse, senza volerlo ammettere con te stesso, perchè sai che l'incubo non è quello che vivi ma quello che vivresti poi?

e forse, sempre senza ammetterlo, senti che quell'errore  non era poi tanto "errato"?


----------



## Amoremio (8 Giugno 2010)

dimenticavo una cosa

ai tuoi 3d, a parte i traditi come me, hanno risposto anche i traditori
e mi pare che lo abbiano fatto con gli stessi contenuti sostanziali di persa

rileggiti

li troverai facilmente e troverai anche i casi in cui ti si sono dette cose a cui non hai creduto, che hai nettamente escluso
ma che poi si sono verificate (da ultimo il fatto che l'altra sarebbe tornata alla carica, come poi ci hai detto essere avvenuto)


un'altra annotazione, stavolta sul post di tink che parla dei coniugi come 2 soci (io di solito parlo del gioco di squadra ma il concetto è lo stesso) 

ti chiedeva "lo vorresti accanto a te un socio che ti dice bugie? che ti nasconde cose fondamentali? che progetta altro alle tue spalle? "
in pratica 
"lo vorresti un socio come te?"
ma, mutatis mutandis, lo vorresti un socio come l'altra? che sai essersi comportata scorrettamente con il socio precedente? sei così sicuro che dopo un po' di anni non farebbe lo stesso con te?

questo è in realtà un aspetto, per me, secondario rispetto alla tematica del rapporto con tua moglie, ma può esser utile rifletterci


----------



## Amoremio (8 Giugno 2010)

doppione


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Giugno 2010)

cattivo ha detto:


> mi scuso con persa ,tra le altre cose non conosco la sua storia.
> le tue parole mi fanno sempre ragionare riflettere capire, forse perchè tu sai di cosa parlo puoi immedesimarti nella mia situazione perchè hai vissuto una cosa simile. per i traditi (sicuramente a ragione ) io sono un mostro e basta, senza attenuanti o scuse, senza possibilità di redimersi, un vigliacco a vita.


 Se hai interpretato così i miei interventi ...hai proprio interpretato male.
Del resto sarebbe stato allora più semplice ignorarti o invitarti a... e in effetti mi hai tentata...


----------



## bastardo dentro (9 Giugno 2010)

cattivo ha detto:


> che non valga la sofferenza dei miei figli ne sono certo. se non fosse per loro non starei qui a scrivere e a scervellarmi e lo stesso vale per lei ne abbiamo parlato centinaia di volte . nella vita si sceglie spesso il male minore il compromesso si fa buon viso a cattivo gioco questo almeno per le persone mediocri come me , per gli eroi i retti i giusti non sò


 
il percorso che ti accingi a compiere è simile al mio - che non ho confessato - e al contrario di molti qui non ho nemmeno rinnegato, non ho "distrutto" la mia amante perchè ha scelto di avere un figlio con il marito. ho cercato di comprenderla, io volevo solo la sua felicità. non sono tornato a casa dicendo a me stesso "che stronza!" l'ho amata molto - non so bene in che modo ma l'ho amata -. certo, il percorso di ricostruzione con tua moglie, senza odio nei confronti dell'amante, è più difficile e complicato e io ho impiegato 4 anni a trovare una serenità interiore e a ricordare senza soffrire. in questi anni non l'ho mai vista nè sentita anche se spesso l'ho sognata. lei voleva una famiglia, dei figli, so da amici comuni che ha realizzato tutto ciò che voleva, credo sia felice e ne sono davvero contento. tu, oggi, sei triste, disperato perchè leiti manca ma hai il tuo legame innanzi a te che puoi, se vuoi, rivitalizzare. so che oggi ti sembrano parole nella sabbia ma, con il tempo, apprezzerai ciò che avevi perso. a me è capitato così e nonostante l'ascia affilattissima del tradimento con cui ho tentato di abbattere la quercia del mio rapporto essa  è ancora lì, più forte che mai. il mio non accontentarsi del rapporto, la mia luciferina volontà di non avere rimpianti e l'amore di una donna che ho riscoperto più bella e dolce che mai hanno fatto il resto. sembra un miracolo eppure anche io piccolo uomo mediocre  che "ero andato davvero oltre...."  l'ho realizzato ed è la cosa di cui vado più fiero.... ti augro la stessa fortuna.

bastardo dentro


----------



## mariasole (9 Giugno 2010)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> il percorso che ti accingi a compiere è simile al mio - che non ho confessato - e al contrario di molti qui non ho nemmeno rinnegato, non ho "distrutto" la mia amante perchè ha scelto di avere un figlio con il marito. ho cercato di comprenderla, io volevo solo la sua felicità. non sono tornato a casa dicendo a me stesso "che stronza!" l'ho amata molto - non so bene in che modo ma l'ho amata -. certo, il percorso di ricostruzione con tua moglie, senza odio nei confronti dell'amante, è più difficile e complicato e io ho impiegato 4 anni a trovare una serenità interiore e a ricordare senza soffrire. in questi anni non l'ho mai vista nè sentita anche se spesso l'ho sognata. lei voleva una famiglia, dei figli, so da amici comuni che ha realizzato tutto ciò che voleva, credo sia felice e ne sono davvero contento. tu, oggi, sei triste, disperato perchè leiti manca ma hai il tuo legame innanzi a te che puoi, se vuoi, rivitalizzare. so che oggi ti sembrano parole nella sabbia ma, con il tempo, apprezzerai ciò che avevi perso. a me è capitato così e nonostante l'ascia affilattissima del tradimento con cui ho tentato di abbattere la quercia del mio rapporto essa è ancora lì, più forte che mai. il mio non accontentarsi del rapporto, la mia luciferina volontà di non avere rimpianti e l'amore di una donna che ho riscoperto più bella e dolce che mai hanno fatto il resto. sembra un miracolo eppure anche io piccolo uomo mediocre che "ero andato davvero oltre...." l'ho realizzato ed è la cosa di cui vado più fiero.... ti augro la stessa fortuna.
> 
> bastardo dentro


E' sempre bello leggerti .... scrivi cose dolcissime e piene d'amore per tutti.

Grazie.


----------



## cattivo (9 Giugno 2010)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> il percorso che ti accingi a compiere è simile al mio - che non ho confessato - e al contrario di molti qui non ho nemmeno rinnegato, non ho "distrutto" la mia amante perchè ha scelto di avere un figlio con il marito. ho cercato di comprenderla, io volevo solo la sua felicità. non sono tornato a casa dicendo a me stesso "che stronza!" l'ho amata molto - non so bene in che modo ma l'ho amata -. certo, il percorso di ricostruzione con tua moglie, senza odio nei confronti dell'amante, è più difficile e complicato e io ho impiegato 4 anni a trovare una serenità interiore e a ricordare senza soffrire. in questi anni non l'ho mai vista nè sentita anche se spesso l'ho sognata. lei voleva una famiglia, dei figli, so da amici comuni che ha realizzato tutto ciò che voleva, credo sia felice e ne sono davvero contento. tu, oggi, sei triste, disperato perchè leiti manca ma hai il tuo legame innanzi a te che puoi, se vuoi, rivitalizzare. so che oggi ti sembrano parole nella sabbia ma, con il tempo, apprezzerai ciò che avevi perso. a me è capitato così e nonostante l'ascia affilattissima del tradimento con cui ho tentato di abbattere la quercia del mio rapporto essa  è ancora lì, più forte che mai. il mio non accontentarsi del rapporto, la mia luciferina volontà di non avere rimpianti e l'amore di una donna che ho riscoperto più bella e dolce che mai hanno fatto il resto. sembra un miracolo eppure anche io piccolo uomo mediocre  che "ero andato davvero oltre...."  l'ho realizzato ed è la cosa di cui vado più fiero.... ti augro la stessa fortuna.
> 
> bastardo dentro


grazie, bellissimo dentro ,
queste tue parole mi danno speranza forza ...... e ora ne ho veramente tanto bisogno. Io non rinnego nulla perchè  è stato tutto bellissimo fino a pochi mesi fà , Sicuramente il fatto che tutto finisca non perchè non c'è più ammore ma perchè vorremmo di più ma per mille motivi non è possibile,  rende le cose molto più difficili .  posso chiederti il motivo che ti ha portato a chiudere, e lei come ha reagito...........grazie


----------



## bastardo dentro (9 Giugno 2010)

cattivo ha detto:


> grazie, bellissimo dentro ,
> queste tue parole mi danno speranza forza ...... e ora ne ho veramente tanto bisogno. Io non rinnego nulla perchè è stato tutto bellissimo fino a pochi mesi fà , Sicuramente il fatto che tutto finisca non perchè non c'è più ammore ma perchè vorremmo di più ma per mille motivi non è possibile, rende le cose molto più difficili . posso chiederti il motivo che ti ha portato a chiudere, e lei come ha reagito...........grazie


 
ad un certo punto - dopo un anno e mezzo ... - resomi conto che volevo di più timidamente le chiesi di provarci. sono un importante dirigente e avrei potuto mantenere mia moglie (almeno) come una regina e gestire benissimo il peso di un'altra famiglia. lo chiesi quasi sommessamente, se lei se la sentiva, la reazione fu quasi di sorpresa, ed in quel momento capiì che lei aveva dato un peso diverso alla nostra storia, che era stata, a differenza mia, in pieno controllo dei sentimenti. quella reazione mi permise di chiudere, lei per qualche mese tentò contatti via mail ed sms mai corrisposti da parte mia. sono più di 4 anni ormai che non la vedo e non la sento... lei comunque ha rispettato la mia preghiera di non cercarmi, mai più

bastardo dentro


----------



## cattivo (9 Giugno 2010)

immagino sarai stato malissimo,    dopo quanto tempola vita è tornata vivibile e il suo pensiero ha smesso di essere un ossessione


----------



## bastardo dentro (10 Giugno 2010)

cattivo ha detto:


> immagino sarai stato malissimo, dopo quanto tempola vita è tornata vivibile e il suo pensiero ha smesso di essere un ossessione


il peggio è stato immediatamente dopo la decisione di chiudere. sono stato fortunato in quanto in quel momento c'erano alcuni progetti nell'est europa e sono stato via da casa per lavoro per diverse settimane - senza tornare nemmeno i we e senza vedere i miei figli -. ricordo che facevo ore di corsa nella steppa sconfinata ... dovevo sconfiggere un malessere interiore molto forte mi mancava da far scoppiare il cuore... quando rientrai fu durissima e ho comunque dovuto addurre una crisi - senza confessare il tradimento - ho dovuto dire quale era il malessere (perchè c'era...) che mi aveva portato a tradire. mia moglie ha capito, mi è stata accanto con discrezione, ha riconsociuto anche parte delle sue responsabilità e, a poco a poco, siamo ripartiti. certo, se lei non fosse così bella (per me era impossibile non averla, non fare l'amore con lei) non so davvero come sarebbe finita. quel tipo di comunicazione (sessuale) in nessun momento con mia moglie si è interrotta. e riguardando indietro quella comunicazione, così primitiva, e anche un pò bestiale ha impedito forse che ci perdessimo completamente... oltre quello poi è tornata la sintonia, la progettualità e essendo se stessi (che era poi ciò che più mancava). non aver paura di dire non ce la faccio, di non essere all'altezza di essere un principe azzurro ma pur sempre uomo e come tale non assolutamente perfetto. io invece avevo creato una mitica immagine di me stesso per cui dovevo - agli occhi di lei - essere perfetto, dolce, amorevole, passionale ma di successo, forte. il prendere troppo sul serio questo "ruolo" il voler controllare ogni cosa e la non maturità di mia moglie al momento della nascita dei figli mi hanno portato nelle braccia di un'altra donna in un abbraccio ..quasi mortale.... tanto più il tuo rapporto a latere è stato profondo tanto più devi cercare un momento di distacco - anche solo mentale - da tutte le cose per poi poterle nuovamente ponderare nella maniera migliore dando il giusto valore alle persone ed agli affetti più importanti solo così la nebbia si dissolve e il sentiero (quello vero ...) torna ad essere visibile (parzialmente) perchè poi la vita si diverte a metterti alla prova ...giorno per giorno

bastardo dentro


----------



## cattivo (11 Giugno 2010)

Fà sempre più male i giorni passano ma è sempre nei miei pensieri . non credevo di essere così preso, in fondo cosa ho perso se non la possibilità di cacciarmi in un mare di guai visto che non sarei mai andato a vivere con lei (pensandoci razionalmente) . Ho perso un illusione, un sogno al quale non credevo ma alimentavo per uscire forse dalla noia ma se è solo questo dovrei uscirne in poco tempo o forse era veramente qualcosa di grande che mi segnerà per sempre .Spero a breve di avere le idee più chiare, di riuscire a guardarmi indietro con lucidità e capire cosa sia meglio per me


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Giugno 2010)

cattivo ha detto:


> Fà sempre più male i giorni passano ma è sempre nei miei pensieri . non credevo di essere così preso, in fondo cosa ho perso se non la possibilità di cacciarmi in un mare di guai visto che non sarei mai andato a vivere con lei (pensandoci razionalmente) . Ho perso un illusione, un sogno al quale non credevo ma alimentavo per uscire forse dalla noia ma se è solo questo dovrei uscirne in poco tempo o forse era veramente qualcosa di grande che mi segnerà per sempre .Spero a breve di avere le idee più chiare, di riuscire a guardarmi indietro con lucidità e capire cosa sia meglio per me


 Cosa stai facendo di bello, emotivamente e sentimentalmente ricco e gratificante per te, con la tua famiglia e tua moglie?


----------



## cattivo (11 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Cosa stai facendo di bello, emotivamente e sentimentalmente ricco e gratificante per te, con la tua famiglia e tua moglie?


ciao......ora è difficile fare tutto i miei figli sono "indipendenti" hanno già una loro vita (entrambi fidanzati) sto cercando di aiutare mia moglie in tutto di esserle vicino sempre. Una cosa è cambiata mi stò rendendo conto di quanto sia dolce e bella e perchè tutti mi invidiano ( mi faccio schifo) come fa il mio cuore ha essere succube di una donna che per tutti, ma non per lui, vale la metà.Spero che il cervello abbia al più presto ragione di quel crea problemi....


----------



## Amoremio (11 Giugno 2010)

cattivo ha detto:


> Fà sempre più male i giorni passano ma è sempre nei miei pensieri . non credevo di essere così preso, in fondo cosa ho perso se non la possibilità di cacciarmi in un mare di guai visto che non sarei mai andato a vivere con lei (pensandoci razionalmente) . *Ho perso un illusione, un sogno* al quale non credevo ma alimentavo per uscire forse dalla noia ma se è solo questo dovrei uscirne in poco tempo o forse era veramente qualcosa di grande che mi segnerà per sempre .Spero a breve di avere le idee più chiare, di riuscire a guardarmi indietro con lucidità e capire cosa sia meglio per me


nel grassetto c'è la tua risposta


----------



## cattivo (11 Giugno 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> nel grassetto c'è la tua risposta


Ora lo credo veramente ,ma fa tanto male lo stesso è durissima da accettare e c'è un ulteriore problema da affrontare almeno per la mia esperienza  l appagamento sessuale che da una storia clandestina quel misto di eccitazione paura una sorta di droga che non da limiti a nulla dove tutto è amplificato dove  tutto sembra irripetibile.


----------



## Amoremio (11 Giugno 2010)

cattivo ha detto:


> Ora lo credo veramente ,ma fa tanto male lo stesso è durissima da accettare e c'è un ulteriore problema da affrontare almeno per la mia esperienza l appagamento sessuale che da una storia clandestina quel misto di eccitazione paura una sorta di droga che non da limiti a nulla dove tutto è amplificato dove tutto sembra irripetibile.


non è solo la tua esperienza

la trasgressione, la clandestinità
più
l'illusione e il sogno di cui prima
uniti ad altri elementi tipici delle storie clandestine (ad esempio il fatto di sentirsi uniti nella lotta contro il mondo e le sue convenzioni, ma anche altro)

sono tutti elementi che rendono "speciali" le storie clandestine


ma ....
facci caso
....

sono gli stessi elementi che, quando la storia esce dalla clandestinità, scompaiono

e ti fanno vedere con chiarezza il tanto che avevi e il nulla (e mi mantengo) che hai ottenuto


----------



## cattivo (11 Giugno 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma ....
> facci caso
> ....
> 
> ...


Lo posso credere  per quello che voi dite ma io non avendo esperienze precedenti faccio fatica ad accettarlo mi illudo ancora che fosse così perchè tra noi era speciale.


----------



## Amoremio (11 Giugno 2010)

cattivo ha detto:


> ...............mi illudo ancora che fosse così perchè tra noi era speciale.


e non è quello che capita a tutti?
fa parte dell'illusione

ognuno ha le sue
io penso all'illusione che coltiva tua moglie
ma tutti i fedifraghi non seriali o parassitari, insomma tutti quelli che a un certo punto "ci credono" e si credono innamorati credono di essere "speciali"


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Giugno 2010)

cattivo ha detto:


> Lo posso credere per quello che voi dite ma io non avendo esperienze precedenti faccio fatica ad accettarlo mi illudo ancora che fosse così perchè tra noi era speciale.


 Può pure essere... ma non eravate abbastanza speciali per vivere la vostra storia alla luce.
Se avete fatto una scelta dovete essere fedeli almeno a questa...
accade che finiscano anche storie d'amore non clandestine perché non ci sono le condizioni per continuare e non per questo non ci si impegna per vivere poi degnamente per sè e per gli altri.

Anche con figli adulti si può e si deve vivere il rapporto di coppia e la vita di famiglia.


----------



## tinkerbell (11 Giugno 2010)

cattivo ha detto:


> Lo posso credere per quello che voi dite ma io non avendo esperienze precedenti faccio fatica ad accettarlo mi illudo ancora che fosse così perchè tra noi era speciale.


E' come ti dice amoremio... è il finger di non poter arrivare all'oggetto del desiderio che lo rende più desiderabile...


----------



## cattivo (12 Giugno 2010)

il tempo passa ma il disagio non cala, io mi sforzo cerco stare vicino a mia moglie il più possibile  di essere sempre sorridente nascondo tutto il mio malessere ma lui e  dentro che mi consuma,  non mi da tregua.....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Giugno 2010)

cattivo ha detto:


> il tempo passa ma il disagio non cala, io mi sforzo cerco stare vicino a mia moglie il più possibile di essere sempre sorridente nascondo tutto il mio malessere ma lui e dentro che mi consuma, non mi da tregua.....


 Ti consiglio un'overdose di canzoni di amori struggenti fino a sentire la banalità di te stesso...


----------



## cattivo (12 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ti consiglio un'overdose di canzoni di amori struggenti fino a sentire la banalità di te stesso...


grazie mia musa riesci sempre a sollevare il mio spirito


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Giugno 2010)

cattivo ha detto:


> grazie mia musa riesci sempre a sollevare il mio spirito


 Guarda che ha funzionato con tanti... io ne ho tratto giovamento.
Se cerchi canzoni che esprimono quello che tu attribuivi al vostro rapporto ne percepisci gli aspetti fasulli.


Il primo consiglio, ricorda, era di separarti e di coronare il sogno d'amore ...sei tu che hai capito che non c'era possibilità di coronare nulla...


----------



## cattivo (12 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il primo consiglio, ricorda, era di separarti e di coronare il sogno d'amore ...sei tu che hai capito che non c'era possibilità di coronare nulla...


hai sempre ragione.......è questo che mi disturba di te, non sbagli mai :up:


----------



## cattivo (13 Giugno 2010)

Persa ...........ti prego aiutami .......sto' vacillando pericolosamente  ma non voglio ricascarci  non avrebbe senso


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Giugno 2010)

cattivo ha detto:


> Persa ...........ti prego aiutami .......sto' vacillando pericolosamente ma non voglio ricascarci non avrebbe senso


Io??????????? 

Se sai che non ha senso... perché ricascarci sapendo che non faresti che rimetterti in una situazione di sofferenza e che poi se decidessi nuovamente di chiudere rivivresti tutto questo?


----------



## cattivo (24 Ottobre 2010)

sono passati diversi mesi dall'ultima volta che ho scritto
pensavo che cercare di andare avanti evitando tutto quello che mi ricordava lei mi aiutasse ma sbagliavo, 
Ci siamo rivisti 15 giorni fa abbiamo solamente parlato come 2 vecchi amici sembrava tutto ok ma  poche ore dopo  l'incontro  mi ha chiamato dicendomi che stava malissimo e che non voleva vedermi MAI PIU'..
La scorsa settimana  mi ha cercato  e ci siamo rivisti , abbiamo parlato di tutto ma mai di noi stiamo benissimo insieme ma non credo che possiamo sperare che questa sia amicizia


----------



## Amoremio (25 Ottobre 2010)

cattivo ha detto:


> sono passati diversi mesi dall'ultima volta che ho scritto
> pensavo che cercare di andare avanti evitando tutto quello che mi ricordava lei mi aiutasse ma sbagliavo,
> Ci siamo rivisti 15 giorni fa abbiamo solamente parlato come 2 vecchi amici sembrava tutto ok ma poche ore dopo l'incontro mi ha chiamato dicendomi che stava malissimo e che non voleva vedermi MAI PIU'..
> La scorsa settimana mi ha cercato e ci siamo rivisti , abbiamo parlato di tutto ma mai di noi stiamo benissimo insieme ma non credo che possiamo sperare che questa sia amicizia


ciao, ti ho pensato

15 giorni fa vi siete rivisti casualmente?


----------



## cattivo (26 Ottobre 2010)

ciao
ci siamo visti casualmente  poi la scorsa settimana l'ho cercata io,
lei mi ha confessato che mi ama ancora ma non vuole più tornare indietro.
Io vorrei rivederla ma lei non vuole perchè dopo sta troppo male.Sono ripiombato nella situazione di mesi fa penso nuovamente sempre a lei


----------



## Amoremio (26 Ottobre 2010)

cattivo ha detto:


> ciao
> ci siamo visti casualmente poi la scorsa settimana l'ho cercata io,
> lei mi ha confessato che mi ama ancora ma non vuole più tornare indietro.
> Io vorrei rivederla ma lei non vuole perchè dopo sta troppo male.Sono ripiombato nella situazione di mesi fa *penso nuovamente sempre a lei*


 
hai la possibilità di allontanarti da tutto (famiglia in primis) per un periodo?
tipo accettare un incarico che ti imponga di stare all'estero (o in un'altra città) per qualche mese?
un modo per farti stare da solo con te stesso?


----------



## cattivo (26 Ottobre 2010)

ciao
No non ho possibilità di allontanarmi.
Quello che sembrava un sogno si sta rivelando un incubo. Non riesco a togliermela dalla testa e sapere che lei  vorrebbe uscirne ma ancora mi ama non mi aiuta.Oggi l'ho chiamata era indispettita , mi ha accusato di complicare le cose che così facendo non ne usciremo mai ma allo stesso tempo era felice di sentirmi. Come si può riuscire a spegnere un "amore " io non ci riesco mi sto impegnando ho capito che non ha senso ma non basta, lei sperava di riuscirci ma per il momento nonostante sia determinata mi ama ancora


----------



## Amoremio (27 Ottobre 2010)

mah ....


----------



## alfeo (27 Ottobre 2010)

cattivo ha detto:


> ciao
> No non ho possibilità di allontanarmi.
> Quello che sembrava un sogno si sta rivelando un incubo. Non riesco a togliermela dalla testa e sapere che lei vorrebbe uscirne ma ancora mi ama non mi aiuta.Oggi l'ho chiamata era indispettita , mi ha accusato di complicare le cose che così facendo non ne usciremo mai ma allo stesso tempo era felice di sentirmi. Come si può riuscire a spegnere un "amore " io non ci riesco mi sto impegnando ho capito che non ha senso ma non basta, lei sperava di riuscirci ma per il momento nonostante sia determinata mi ama ancora


 
Ha ragione Papero.
L'impressione globale che si ha vedendo le storie di questo forum è che le cose non cambiano mai.


----------



## cattivo (28 Ottobre 2010)

spero che il tempo mi aiuti a superare questo momento difficile
per ora dentro me non è cambiato nulla e ho l'impressione che uscirne sarà impossibile


----------



## cattivo (1 Novembre 2010)

In questi ultimi giorni ci siamo visti diverse volte e ogni volta lei dopo poche ore mi chiamava per dirmi che stava male e non voleva vedermi più ma poi inesorabilmente ci si rivedeva. Mi sarebbe piaciuto  rimanere in contatto come amici ma purtroppo credo non sia possibile lei non ci riesce ha provato ma vedermi le fa male. Che disastro ci amiamo ma non possiamo vederci dobbiamo riuscire a dimenticarci per non distruggere le nostre famiglie e la vita dei nostri figli. Io non ci riesco a scordarla


----------



## Amarax (2 Novembre 2010)

cattivo ha detto:


> spero che il tempo mi aiuti a superare questo momento difficile
> per ora dentro me non è cambiato nulla e ho l'impressione che uscirne sarà impossibile


 
Io penso che sia la decisione cerebrale ma non voluta che complichi ulteriormente la situazione.
Come stai oggi con tua moglie? Non è cambiato niente?


----------



## Amarax (2 Novembre 2010)

cattivo ha detto:


> In questi ultimi giorni ci siamo visti diverse volte e ogni volta lei dopo poche ore mi chiamava per dirmi che stava male e non voleva vedermi più ma poi inesorabilmente ci si rivedeva. Mi sarebbe piaciuto rimanere in contatto come amici ma purtroppo credo non sia possibile lei non ci riesce ha provato ma vedermi le fa male. Che disastro ci amiamo ma non possiamo vederci dobbiamo riuscire a dimenticarci per non distruggere le nostre famiglie e la vita dei nostri figli.* Io non ci riesco a scordarla*


 
Ma si può rovinarsi la vita così??? :unhappy:


----------



## cattivo (2 Novembre 2010)

Con mia moglie non è cambiato nulla , sembra assurdo  ma le voglio bene sono affezionato a lei ma non provo nessuna attrazione fisica .
Mi sono, ci siamo, rovinati  la vita , ne siamo coscienti , lei sta tentando con più determinazione ad uscirne ma per colpa mia tutti i suoi tentativi per ora sono falliti  perchè so che mi ama e non riesco a lasciarla andare.


----------



## Amarax (2 Novembre 2010)

cattivo ha detto:


> Con mia moglie non è cambiato nulla , sembra assurdo  ma le voglio bene sono affezionato a lei ma n*on provo nessuna attrazione fisica .*
> Mi sono, ci siamo, rovinati  la vita , ne siamo coscienti , lei sta tentando con più determinazione ad uscirne ma per colpa mia tutti i suoi tentativi per ora sono falliti  perchè so che mi ama e non riesco a lasciarla andare.


Io ti capisco ma, per me, vorrei sapere , se non ti secca, tua moglie come vive questa situazione. Non la cerchi più?


----------



## Sabina (2 Novembre 2010)

cattivo ha detto:


> Con mia moglie non è cambiato nulla , sembra assurdo  ma le voglio bene sono affezionato a lei ma non provo nessuna attrazione fisica .
> Mi sono, ci siamo, rovinati  la vita , ne siamo coscienti , lei sta tentando con più determinazione ad uscirne ma per colpa mia tutti i suoi tentativi per ora sono falliti  perchè so che mi ama e non riesco a lasciarla andare.


Ciao.... mi ricorda un po' la mia situazione, solo che la mia relazione e' agli inizi. Anch'io voglio molto bene a mio marito, c'è molto affetto. Andiamo d'accordo. Ma da quando c'è l'altro mi sto allontanando da lui.... sessualmente non lo desidero quasi più (io non lo cerco mai). Vivo anch'io male questa doppia vita, ma preferisco continuare a vederlo ... sto più male se non lo vedo.
Deve essere dura per te, mi dispiace.


----------



## Amoremio (2 Novembre 2010)

cattivo ha detto:


> In questi ultimi giorni ci siamo visti diverse volte e ogni volta lei dopo poche ore mi chiamava per dirmi che stava male e non voleva vedermi più ma poi inesorabilmente ci si rivedeva. Mi sarebbe piaciuto rimanere in contatto come amici ma purtroppo credo non sia possibile lei non ci riesce ha provato ma vedermi le fa male. Che disastro ci amiamo ma non possiamo vederci dobbiamo riuscire a dimenticarci per non distruggere le nostre famiglie e la vita dei nostri figli. Io non ci riesco a scordarla


ma scusa, perchè resti con tua moglie?
non rispondere "per i figli", sarebbe troppo offensivo
ci resti perchè l'altra non mollerebbe il marito per te?


----------



## cattivo (4 Novembre 2010)

I figli offensivo ?
Per me e per lei questa è una ragione più che valida !!
Non doveva succedere questo sì , dovevo parlarne subito all'inizio con mia moglie del mio disagio ma con lei non sono mai riuscito ad essere complice ho sempre avuto difficoltà a confrontarmi io così problematico incostante lei invece perfetta sempre in tutto e per tutto e per *tutti*.


----------



## Amoremio (4 Novembre 2010)

cattivo ha detto:


> I figli offensivo ?
> Per me e per lei questa è una ragione più che valida !!
> Non doveva succedere questo sì , dovevo parlarne subito all'inizio con mia moglie del mio disagio ma con lei non sono mai riuscito ad essere complice ho sempre avuto difficoltà a confrontarmi io così problematico incostante lei invece perfetta sempre in tutto e per tutto e per *tutti*.


per questa frase e per aver visto vicende in cui il traditore si espresse analogamente ti chiedo:
sei sicuro di non essere innamorato della possibilità di dimostrare, prima di tutto a te stesso, che sei in gamba e di valore a prescindere dal supporto di tua moglie?


----------



## cattivo (26 Aprile 2011)

sono passati mesi dall'ultima volta che ho scritto 
non abbiamo più nessun rapporto fisico ma ci vediamo e sentiamo ogni volta che possiamo , quindi spesso, evitiamo attentamente di toccarci per non farci male inutilmente ma continuiamo ad avere bisogno di rimanere in contatto . Vorremmo rimanere amici , ma è possibile ? E' possibile che un amore si trasformi in una grande amicizia ?


----------



## Sabina (26 Aprile 2011)

cattivo ha detto:


> sono passati mesi dall'ultima volta che ho scritto
> non abbiamo più nessun rapporto fisico ma ci vediamo e sentiamo ogni volta che possiamo , quindi spesso, evitiamo attentamente di toccarci per non farci male inutilmente ma continuiamo ad avere bisogno di rimanere in contatto . Vorremmo rimanere amici , ma è possibile ? E' possibile che un amore si trasformi in una grande amicizia ?


Ciao 
secondo me non e' possibile... potrà sembrarlo ma sotto sotto ci sara' sempre un legame diverso che vi unirà. 
Non ho letto tutta la tua storia, ma mi ricorda un po' la mia. Una sfida emotiva con me stessa per cercare di viverla nel presente. 
Avete già escluso a priori una separazione dai rispettivi coniugi?


----------



## cattivo (26 Aprile 2011)

ora anche volendolo , creeremmo talmente tanti disagi ai suoi bambini che è veramente impensabile una separazione dai nostri coniugi , ma questa cosa è superata nel senso che ce ne siamo fatta una ragione e cerchiamo di rimanere amici , e di andare avanti sperando un giorno di stare meglio.


----------



## Sterminator (26 Aprile 2011)

cattivo ha detto:


> ora anche volendolo , creeremmo talmente tanti disagi ai suoi bambini che è veramente impensabile una separazione dai nostri coniugi , ma questa cosa è superata nel senso che ce ne siamo fatta una ragione e cerchiamo di rimanere amici , e di andare avanti sperando un giorno di stare meglio.


Ma a tua moglie glielo hai gia' detto, come a noi, che el putanun' l'hai solo parkeggiato in stand-by o non ancora perche' hai paura di volare?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## cattivo (4 Maggio 2011)

mia moglie non sospetta e non sa nulla presa com'è dal suo lavoro , se sapesse il suo problema sarebbe il COSA PENSERA' LA GENTE , le cose tra noi non vanno da anni ma non ne abbiamo mai parlato e questo è il risultato , una finta famiglia del mulino bianco .


----------



## cattivo (4 Maggio 2011)

ora ci vediamo quotidianamente ma come amici , io per la verità provo ancora verso di lei un attrazione fortissima ma mi contengo per non fare danni sperando che pian pian si trasformi in amicizia e nulla di più


----------



## triste86 (5 Maggio 2011)

cattivo ha detto:


> mia moglie non sospetta e non sa nulla presa com'è dal suo lavoro , se sapesse il suo problema sarebbe il COSA PENSERA' LA GENTE , le cose tra noi non vanno da anni ma non ne abbiamo mai parlato e questo è il risultato , una finta famiglia del mulino bianco .


siete squallidi entrambi :up:


----------



## Hirohito (5 Maggio 2011)

cattivo ha detto:


> ora ci vediamo quotidianamente ma come amici , io per la verità provo ancora verso di lei un attrazione fortissima ma mi contengo per non fare danni sperando che pian pian si trasformi in amicizia e nulla di più


Hai la mia solidarietà, amico... Tieni duro, vedrai che ne verrai fuori. Pensa in modo diverso, pensa che alle fine vi è andata pure bene. Si, perchè conserverete il ricordo di questa relazione senza averla rovinata con la routine di un menàge alla luce del sole che avrebbe mietuto vittime e sarebbe diventata anch'essa vecchia e scontata in poco tempo.


----------

